# Rape - a cautionary tale



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Footballer Ched Evans has been jailed for five years for raping a 19-year-old woman, while another player, Clayton McDonald, has been cleared. The Wales and Sheffield United striker Evans, 23, was convicted by a jury at Caernarfon Crown Court.

Both he and Port Vale defender Mr McDonald, also 23, had denied rape at a Premier Inn near Rhyl, Denbighshire.

The men admitted having sex with the woman on 30 May 2011, but said it was consensual.

In sentencing him to five years in prison the judge said: "The complainant was 19 years of age and was extremely intoxicated.

"CCTV footage shows, in my view, the extent of her intoxication when she stumbled into your friend.

"As the jury have found, she was in no condition to have sexual intercourse.

"When you arrived at the hotel, you must have realised that."

He told Evans that he might have been used to receiving attention from women in the past due to his success as a footballer, but this case was "very different".

The judge said the sentence took into account that there had been no force involved and the complainant received no injuries.

He also said the complainant was not "targeted" and the attack had not been "premeditated".

"You have thrown away the successful career in which you were involved," he told Evans before sending him down.

During the trial, the jury saw video interviews in which the woman, now 20, said she could not remember what happened.

She could not remember travelling to the hotel, but woke up in a double bed.

"My clothes were scattered around on the floor," she said.

During Evans' evidence, he told the jury he had gone to the hotel, let himself in to Mr McDonald's room and watched his friend and the woman having sex.

It was claimed Mr McDonald asked if his friend could "get involved", to which the woman said yes.

***************************

Being a Sheffield United fan, i've been following this case very closely. As the judge says, there was no force involved but Ched has been extremely foolish and must now live with the fact that he is a convicted rapist. This is slightly different to someone who for the sake of argument held a girl by knifepoint and then sexually assaulted her but nevertheless, rape is rape.

He is a very stupid boy who has taken advantage of a girl who was not in a fit state to consent. I am utterly ashamed of the fact that he is connected to my beloved club.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

How did the other guy get away with it then? Sounds like they were as bad as each other.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i was about to ask that!!!! they both admitted having sex with her and only 1 gets convicted wtf!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a tough one a relative of mine is a police officer and they talk about how many cases they have like this but the women are taking the **** most of the time. They get soo fcking drunk and acting irresponsible and are convinced they were raped even when most of the time this isn't the case. They just fcked someone, too drunk to remember and convinced they were raped.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> How did the other guy get away with it then? Sounds like they were as bad as each other.


That is something that doesn't really make sense. Although both were accused of rape, the jury found McDonald not guilty.

Did the time he spent with her in the taxi, in the hotel mean he "believed" she consented?. She surely knew what they were going there for and had plenty of time to turn him down. She never at any point has said she said "no" but was just too hammered to consent to anything.

Evans however, entered the room and looked to jump straight on. We know stuff like this goes on all the time but it's not right. If that girl was my family member i'd be wanting to kill him.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fvck the slut who got this guy thrown in the can.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I was going to sleep with lass until she fell over on the way to my bedroom. She was proper up for it but I just couldn't do it. I ended up letting her sleep it off in my bed and I slept on the sticky leather couch! Moral of the story....I'm not in jail.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> I was going to sleep with lass until she fell over on the way to my bedroom. She was proper up for it but I just couldn't do it. I ended up letting her sleep it off in my bed and I slept on the sticky leather couch! Moral of the story....I'm not in jail.


Yup I will never ever sleep with a girl who's that smashed.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> That is something that doesn't really make sense. Although both were accused of rape, the jury found McDonald not guilty.
> 
> Did the time he spent with her in the taxi, in the hotel mean he "believed" she consented?. She surely knew what they were going there for and had plenty of time to turn him down. She never at any point has said she said "no" but was just too hammered to consent to anything.
> 
> Evans however, entered the room and looked to jump straight on. We know stuff like this goes on all the time but it's not right. If that girl was my family member i'd be wanting to kill him.


If it was your family member I'm sure you'd give her some guidence so she didn't get herself into that position. This just shows that binge drinking messes people's lives up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Fvck the slut who got this guy thrown in the can.


Would you be saying the same if it was a female member of your family? I guess not


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ jokin before any1 gets on there high horse :innocent:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel sorry for the guy to be honest, most men would have done the same....it was not rape, it was her fault she got that drunk she did not know what she was doing...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ i shouldnt joke about things like this before any1 gets on there high horse :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ fuk it


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

im not excusing the fact that they had sex with her when she was in no fit state, but shes probably only reported this because hes a known football player.ive had sex plenty of times with drunk women but ive been just as drunk.ive never been reported for rape.if i was a famous footballer would it of been a rape case?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

touch subject personally i wouldnt but cant see why one got off and one didnt unless see was will with the first passed out and the other guy thourt be rude not to


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

An ex family member of mine was accused of rape because the girl he slept with felt guilty for cheating on her boyfriend.

A nicer man you couldnt meet. It destroyed him.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> An ex family member of mine was accused of rape because the girl he slept with felt guilty for cheating on her boyfriend.
> 
> A nicer man you couldnt meet. It destroyed him.


Thats horrible Milky


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sounds to me like they both took advantage of a ****ed up girl. we arent given all the details like the jury tho


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

she knew full well wat she was doing !!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> sounds to me like they both took advantage of a ****ed up girl. we arent given all the details like the jury tho


As i say, i've followed this quite closely. Media have been tweeting all key facts/statements as it's gone along.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I work in houses where 80% of them are women

I know a lad who was in a house and the women came on to him, he didnt do anything so he says but she accused him of rape

who knows what really happened

All i know is im not going down that path, i get my fair share of bored housewives coming on to me but i never go anywhere with it, even though i really want to sometimes

Cant trust no one


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> As i say, i've followed this quite closely. Media have been tweeting all key facts/statements as it's gone along.


so whats ur verdict then. double rape charge or fair game


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is always a bit iffy imo, but without seeing how drunk she was etc It is hard to judge.

You could find loads of cases similar to these every single weekend, but I don't think it's always rape. If a girl is drunk though, they are considered unable to give consent


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> This is always a bit iffy imo, but without seeing how drunk she was etc It is hard to judge.
> 
> You could find loads of cases similar to these every single weekend, but I don't think it's always rape. If a girl is drunk though, they are considered unable to give consent


they need to take responsibility for themselves then imo and so does the person coming on to them.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> it was her fault she got that drunk she did not know what she was doing...


lol are you for real?

so if a girl gets so drunk that she paases out it's ok to jump on top of her and f*ck her because it was her fault she passed out, not like you knocked her out or anything, she did it to herself, is thatwhat you're saying? lol i think you'll find that's called rape mate no matter how it was she came about to pass out or not be in a fit state to give consent


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a horrible thing for me to say but she must carry some of the blame for drinking so irresponsibly surely ?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> An ex family member of mine was accused of rape because the girl he slept with felt guilty for cheating on her boyfriend.
> 
> A nicer man you couldnt meet. It destroyed him.


a work collegues best mate has just got 4 years for raping his ex.she got into another relationship after they split up.he went round her house 1 day to pick the last of his stuff up and they ended up having sex.her new bloke found out and she cried rape.unbeleievable


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> This is always a bit iffy imo, but without seeing how drunk she was etc It is hard to judge.
> 
> You could find loads of cases similar to these every single weekend, but I don't think it's always rape. If a girl is drunk though, they are considered unable to give consent


 I agree, but what if the bloke is equally drunk? Is he responsible for his actions unlike the lass?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> This is a horrible thing for me to say but she must carry some of the blame for drinking so irresponsibly surely ?


fcking too right.

It takes two to tango. I said this to others in this thread and you're exactly right mate


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> An ex family member of mine was accused of rape because the girl he slept with felt guilty for cheating on her boyfriend.
> 
> A nicer man you couldnt meet. It destroyed him.


Simalar thing happend with one of me best mates he got 5 year :/


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> This is a horrible thing for me to say but she must carry some of the blame for drinking so irresponsibly surely ?


not really, it's like saying girls dressing provocativly are at fault when they get raped

seems the concensus on this thread is: "she made herself pass out, deserved to have sex without giving consent"

what does it matter how mashed she was, how mashed was he? you can stand over a passed out girl and decide to have sex with her or not, if you dont you're a moral person, if you do you're a rapist


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

im gonna leave this thread now,dodgey subject


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

**** me you lot actually think this guy is guilty of something? I hope I never end up with u on my jury! She's just yet another slapper out for a pay day of the. Avk of a footballer simple as that anything else is ridiculous to even.consider.

But they should know better drunk teenager a top end hotel ie holiday inn (roflmao) 2 guys 1 bird what did they think was gonna happen!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Why would he say that he wants to fuk a family member? Is that something that u do??


No u [email protected] lol he said "f*ck the slut" he didnt say he'd like to bone the slut..imo is just as bad as sayin a woman deserves to get raped because she went out in skimpy clothes and got ****ed up


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> they need to take responsibility for themselves then imo and so does the person coming on to them.


I agree to an extent... But then you can get too drunk on accident. If any blame for rape is placed on the girl, then you could say she shouldn't wear provocative clothing, shouldn't get drunk, shouldn't walk home at night etc.

Some of the more radical feminists would love that as a way to push rape as a method of controlling women.

Tbh its complex and needs to be judged on a case to case basis


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

TG123 said:


> not really, it's like saying girls dressing provocativly are at fault when they get raped
> 
> seems the concensus on this thread is: "she made herself pass out, deserved to have sex without giving consent"
> 
> what does it matter how mashed she was, how mashed was he? you can stand over a passed out girl and decide to have sex with her or not, if you dont you're a moral person, if you do you're a rapist


Where did we find out she passed out? She made her way to the room on her own, I'm guessing she wasn't carried and I'm guessing she started the night sober with these two young, successful lads. I'm sure she wasn't naive enough to think they just wanted to have a chat with her. I on the fence on this one but I can understand how easy it would be to end up in jail after this recent verdict.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcking too right.
> 
> It takes two to tango. I said this to others in this thread and you're exactly right mate


yeah i'm pretty sure in rape cases it usually doesn't "take two to tango", i fact rape is prety much the definition of someone doing the tango by themselfs, that's sort of the idea of rape or it's not really rape it's just sex


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> im gonna leave this thread now,dodgey subject


x2


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So he forced the drink down her throat? Causing her to get so drunk that she wanted to slag herself out to a famous person..... no sympathy for her, rape is horrific, yes, but this isn't rape, this is a girl being an idiot and then ruining someones life for it. This isn't rape at all, no force involved, and I'm normally the first to jump up and say that rapists get off lightly.... this is a joke.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If someone makes a serious allegation against a bloke, like rape, you can easily get remanded, & it's up to you to prove your innocence. It honestly make me nervous, that if I was to have casual sex with a woman, she could turn round with some bs story about it being forced upon her. Then, its off to jail.

This case is so awful. I'm sure it happens lots of times. I have spoken with many women over the years; some of them have said that, at some time they had sex with a bloke, when they 'didn't really' want to. Not the, 'no means yes' but they were too intimidated to say no. So thats rape, isn't it?

Take Julian Assange, for instance. They, whoever 'they' are, have got it in for him, because of his disclosures. So what happens? A rape charge is dreamt up.

And Dominic Strauss Kahn??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> Where did we find out she passed out? She made her way to the room on her own, I'm guessing she wasn't carried and I'm guessing she started the night sober with these two young, successful lads. I'm sure she wasn't naive enough to think they just wanted to have a chat with her. I on the fence on this one but I can understand how easy it would be to end up in jail after this recent verdict.


thats alot of guessin lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> I agree to an extent... But then you can get too drunk on accident. If any blame for rape is placed on the girl, then you could say she shouldn't wear provocative clothing, shouldn't get drunk, shouldn't walk home at night etc.
> 
> Some of the more radical feminists would love that as a way to push rape as a method of controlling women.
> 
> Tbh its complex and needs to be judged on a case to case basis


 there are no such thing as accidents imo but lets not go there.

I mean how do you get drunk accidently?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> If someone makes a serious allegation against a bloke, like rape, you can easily get remanded, & it's up to you to prove your innocence. It honestly make me nervous, that if I was to have casual sex with a woman, she could turn round with some bs story about it being forced upon her. Then, its off to jail.
> 
> This case is so awful. I'm sure it happens lots of times. I have spoken with many women over the years; some of them have said that, at some time they had sex with a bloke, when they 'didn't really' want to. Not the, 'no means yes' but they were too intimidated to say no. So thats rape, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 lol he was set up so badly lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> Where did we find out she passed out? She made her way to the room on her own, I'm guessing she wasn't carried and I'm guessing she started the night sober with these two young, successful lads. I'm sure she wasn't naive enough to think they just wanted to have a chat with her. I on the fence on this one but I can understand how easy it would be to end up in jail after this recent verdict.


i didnt say she passed out, i was making a theorhetical response to banjodeanos assertion that: "it was her fault she got that drunk she did not know what she was doing", which as a rule is something i dont agree with, if a girl is unable to give consent and you f*ck her anyway that makes you a rapist, saying that she deserved it because she got herself in that state in the first place is pathetic


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

there is a difference between drunk and blind drunk in all fairness


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

when ur blind drunk u need lookin after and gettin home safely


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

honestly this could happen to anyone, many times I've been off my face witha girl. especialy at uni, I barely remember half my sexual experiences there. lol


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i didnt say she passed out, i was making a theorhetical response to banjodeanos assertion that: "it was her fault she got that drunk she did not know what she was doing", which as a rule is something i dont agree with, if a girl is unable to give consent and you f*ck her anyway that makes you a rapist, saying that she deserved it because she got herself in that state in the first place is pathetic


 The thing is mate, nobody actually asks if the girl gives her consent prior to sex. I'm not saying she deserved it as that would mean I thought she was raped, which I'm not sure she was. I think she probably got into something over her head by wanting to feel special hanging around with two successful footballers.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> there are no such thing as accidents imo but lets not go there.
> 
> I mean how do you get drunk accidently?


Easily... Lol your drinking tolerance changes on what you have eaten, whether you are tired etc.

Alcohol inhibits your senses and judgement making, so realising how drunk you are and saying no to more drink is an issue.

It's not an accident in the sense of you having no control over it, but occasionally you just drink more than you should, resulting in you getting more drunk than you intended.

Besides, who are we to say women should limit their drink in case they get raped. Alcohol is a massive part of socialising and weekend activities. As mentioned, it is like telling women how to dress.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TG123 said:


> yeah i'm pretty sure in rape cases it usually doesn't "take two to tango", i fact rape is prety much the definition of someone doing the tango by themselfs, that's sort of the idea of rape or it's not really rape it's just sex


i wasn't talking about the actual act itself but getting so intoxicated to the point that you lose or almost lose your sense of awareness to act correctly.

At the end of the day no matter what happens to you, you have to take responsibility for your part in the process.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> I was going to sleep with lass until she fell over on the way to my bedroom. She was proper up for it but I just couldn't do it. I ended up letting her sleep it off in my bed and I slept on the sticky leather couch! Moral of the story....I'm not in jail.


well thats silly isn't it ........

..

..

you should of put her on the couch an you had the bed.. :thumbup1:


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

LER said:


> well thats silly isn't it ........
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


You're telling me mate. I had to peel myself off the bugger in the morning. Damn morals!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lets get some womens opinions on this


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Easily... Lol your drinking tolerance changes on what you have eaten, whether you are tired etc.
> 
> Alcohol inhibits your senses and judgement making, so realising how drunk you are and saying no to more drink is an issue.
> 
> ...


well it's up to them, drink as much as they want I don't care tbh. But if they get so drunk to the point they have no idea what the fcuk is going on well then they played a part in what ever happened to themselves no matter what it is.

People have this immature habit of giving away their power and blaming others for what happens to them. If you get so intoxicated to the point you don't know what is going on it's no surprise things like this happen to young stupid biitches.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I always shag my wife when she's ****ed. It's the only way I get it.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

if it isnt sheep its young women what is it with the welsh ?

im very very carefull now im older,always use protection with slappers and make sure they arnt too drunk,ive had girls try and get pregnant to me before because ive got a good job ect they are crafty believe me !!!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> I was going to sleep with lass until she fell over on the way to my bedroom. She was proper up for it but I just couldn't do it. I ended up letting her sleep it off in my bed and I slept on the sticky leather couch! Moral of the story....I'm not in jail.


Correct.. moral of the story, dress her back up and pretend you slept on the couch  clever boy lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Yup I will never ever sleep with a girl who's that smashed.


So THAT's why you're still a vigin :rolleye: (too soon??)


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

My ex played the rape card on me. Been together 6 months, both virgins, she said she was ready. So we did it a week or 2 later. Not long after she split up with me, after a few more times of her even telling me to bring condoms over etc, to obviously have sex. Then she told her new boyfriend that i raped her. Absolutely crushed me, i was getting threats from him saying he knew what a scumbag i was. I've got a different girlfriend now but there's not a day goes by that I don't think about it. First proper girlfriend, gave me a good outlook on women........


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> The thing is mate, nobody actually asks if the girl gives her consent prior to sex. I'm not saying she deserved it as that would mean I thought she was raped, which I'm not sure she was. I think she probably got into something over her head by wanting to feel special hanging around with two successful footballers.


too much speculation on the case and there's not enough facts about it, i just disagree with the idea that if you get yourself so f*cked up that you cant give consent then it's your fault if something happends, it's no different from saying a women deserved to be raped because of the way she dressed.

there's plenty of women that cry rape falsley and for several different reasons and i think thats terrible but i dont agree with people putting out the idea that just because it wasn't hold her down drag her into an alley, knife to the throat rape and because she got herself into the state that allowed her to have sex forced upon her when she wasn't able to give consent that that somehow makes it ok, that's just ridic


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i wasn't talking about the actual act itself but getting so intoxicated to the point that you lose or almost lose your sense of awareness to act correctly.
> 
> At the end of the day no matter what happens to you, you have to take responsibility for your part in the process.


what about if a women goes to the shop at 11pm to get something and gets raped is it her fault because she went out at night?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

footballers just makes u wonder how many of em get away with it think they can do wat they want the c u n t s!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> My ex played the rape card on me. Been together 6 months, both virgins, she said she was ready. So we did it a week or 2 later. Not long after she split up with me, after a few more times of her even telling me to bring condoms over etc, to obviously have sex. Then she told her new boyfriend that i raped her. Absolutely crushed me, i was getting threats from him saying he knew what a scumbag i was. I've got a different girlfriend now but there's not a day goes by that I don't think about it. First proper girlfriend, gave me a good outlook on women........


 I wouldn't base your whole outlook on women on that one mate, sounds like a snake. It appears that women like that seem to hold a rape trump card.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TG123 said:


> what about if a women goes to the shop at 11pm to get something and gets raped is it her fault because she went out at night?


technically....yes.

But the public won't have that.... so no.

It's a tough one.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

younglad18 said:


> *if it isnt sheep its young women what is it with the welsh* ?
> 
> im very very carefull now im older,always use protection with slappers and make sure they arnt too drunk,ive had girls try and get pregnant to me before because ive got a good job ect they are crafty believe me !!!


woah, wha you sayin fam!? lol


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

TG123 said:


> too much speculation on the case and there's not enough facts about it, i just disagree with the idea that if you get yourself so f*cked up that you cant give consent then it's your fault if something happends, it's no different from saying a women deserved to be raped because of the way she dressed.
> 
> there's plenty of women that cry rape falsley and for several different reasons and i think thats terrible but i dont agree with people putting out the idea that just because it wasn't hold her down drag her into an alley, knife to the throat rape and because she got herself into the state that allowed her to have sex forced upon her when she wasn't able to give consent that that somehow makes it ok, that's just ridic


 I completely agree. I think it unfortunate that people feel like they need to drink that much to get into this situation though. I'm sure the guys in question can get women pretty easily so they should have left this one alone. I think everyone involved has been very naive and it just shows the heavy costs of naivety


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've never been so drunk I don't remember what I've done. Poor excuse IMO. If she knows she gets in that much of a state then why drink in the first place? She must take some responsibility for allowing herself to be in that situation.

Women cry wolf too much... Because its easy for them to do. Especially in more recent years when it comes to these footballers etc. but then why does no one learn from it?

Please don't let this thread turn into a woman-hating thread though. We are not all bad x x


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I've never been so drunk I don't remember what I've done. Poor excuse IMO. If she knows she gets in that much of a state then why drink in the first place? She must take some responsibility for allowing herself to be in that situation.
> 
> Women cry wolf too much... Because its easy for them to do. Especially in more recent years when it comes to these footballers etc. but then why does no one learn from it?
> 
> Please don't let this thread turn into a woman-hating thread though. We are not all bad x x


We know you aren't Queenie. My question is, how did she expect she was going to get home in such a drunken state and where were her friends?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

If having sex with sum1 who's [email protected] is now called 'rape', ive been raped 100's of times


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> If having sex with sum1 who's [email protected] is now called 'rape', ive been raped 100's of times


 I almost get "raped" by two larger girls. Thankfully my girlfriend was in the club and saved me although I'm pretty sure she "raped" me instead.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

B.Johnson said:


> We know you aren't Queenie. My question is, how did she expect she was going to get home in such a drunken state and where were her friends?


She blatantly left her mates to go fvck this guy. Her mates are probably used to seeing her slut it about on nights out so just leave her to it. We have one mate like that in our 'group' - we are used to seeing her leave with different men... But for example if I was in a state and I wanted to leave with some bloke, they wouldn't let me because that's completely out of character and I've clearly had too much! X x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

they took advatage of her cos she was smashed ... shes taking advantage of them because they are rich.

Simple


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I look at it this way. Let's be honest here, no way does a woman not know what is going on when a man invites her to a hotel room. sorry, not buying it. If she changes her mind, fair enough, she leaves. No sign of force/non used. Simple reason because she was willing. P1ssed or not, she went there for sex. Simple. The difference is, she's not happy with being used as in he probrably threw her out in the morning without so much a bye or leave. Does this mean he desrves to be called a rapist.

If they are going to give women the benefit of the doubt, then what about a man who's so smashed he can't remeber his name? Surely it isn't rape then as he didn't know what he was doing. Sorry but can't have it both ways.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I've never been so drunk I don't remember what I've done. Poor excuse IMO. If she knows she gets in that much of a state then why drink in the first place? She must take some responsibility for allowing herself to be in that situation.
> 
> Women cry wolf too much... Because its easy for them to do. Especially in more recent years when it comes to these footballers etc. but then why does no one learn from it?
> 
> Please don't let this thread turn into a woman-hating thread though. We are not all bad x x


I don't think anyone's saying women are all bad, i personally believe we live in a decent enough society that if a women choses to get so drunk that she's unable to give consent that she wont all of a sudden have a line of blokes rubbing their hands together at the thought of shagging someone so drunk that she can't give consent, and bingo what a bonus they can rape her and not even feel bad about it because she's got herself in that state in the first place so clearly deserves it!

lol seriously are some people for real?

also has no one on this whole forum ever gone out and got mashed? didn't realize everyone here was completely t-total and never gone out and had 1 too many before, so many perfectly behaved angels lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TG123 said:


> I don't think anyone's saying women are all bad, i personally believe we live in a decent enough society that if a women choses to get so drunk that she's unable to give consent that she wont all of a sudden have a line of blokes rubbing their hands together at the thought of shagging someone so drunk that she can't give consent, and bingo what a bonus they can rape her and not even feel bad about it because she's got herself in that state in the first place so clearly deserves it!
> 
> lol seriously are some people for real?
> 
> also has no one on this whole forum ever gone out and got mashed? didn't realize everyone here was completely t-total and never gone out and had 1 too many before, so many perfectly behaved angels lol


That's not what actually happened though. The guy didn't prey on her because she was drunk! She left to have sex with him, she was aware of that x x


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd like to know where the girl wanted and expected the night to go at the start of the evening when she was sober.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> That's not what actually happened though. The guy didn't prey on her because she was drunk! She left to have sex with him, she was aware of that x x


in this case yes, its dificult because all of the facts haven't come out but what keeps coming out is people saying stuff like this:

"I've never been so drunk I don't remember what I've done. Poor excuse IMO. If she knows she gets in that much of a state then why drink in the first place? She must take some responsibility for allowing herself to be in that situation"

i disagree with this theory, i think a girl should be able to go out and get as drunk a she likes and not expect to be raped


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

TG123 said:


> in this case yes, its dificult because all of the facts haven't come out but what keeps coming out is people saying stuff like this:
> 
> "I've never been so drunk I don't remember what I've done. Poor excuse IMO. If she knows she gets in that much of a state then why drink in the first place? She must take some responsibility for allowing herself to be in that situation"
> 
> i disagree with this theory, i think a girl should be able to go out and get as drunk a she likes and not expect to be raped


 But can you understand how easy it would be then for an equally drunk man to sleep with said female. And the high prices he may pay. I'm not justifying any actions, just wanting to know you thoughts.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

This is not rape, if it is then thousands of men and women are committing it every wk end......I mean you don't see guys calling the police when they wake up next to some fat minger after I night out on the **** and this is no different!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

She pobably does it every week and only pressed charges because he is a footballer - ker ching!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

PHHead said:


> .....I mean you don't see guys calling the police when they wake up next to some fat minger after I night out on the **** QUOTE]
> 
> I call my mates and laugh


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

i don't even have sex with my girlfriend if i don't think she's in control (v. v. v. rare)

that's just my ethical comfort zone


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

rich guys out getting drunk etc VIP section, girl wants to hang around with them and is also drunk, at end of the night guy asks girl back to his hotel, she says yes they f*ck and she leaves, she txts rings him next day and he blanks her, she is not impressed. So she decides to cry rape and makes abit of money selling her story.

Ive seen it a few times with my own eyes the way these girls clamber all over rich guys in clubs begging for their attention


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

spike said:


> i don't even have sex with my girlfriend if i don't think she's in control (v. v. v. rare)
> 
> that's just my ethical comfort zone


 I have a friend who told me he has slept with his girlfriend while she was asleep. That made me a feel bit uncomfortable


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> I have a friend who told me he has slept with his girlfriend while she was asleep. That made me a feel bit uncomfortable


i did that once


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

she dumped me


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> But can you understand how easy it would be then for an equally drunk man to sleep with said female. And the high prices he may pay. I'm not justifying any actions, just wanting to know you thoughts.


most definently, in this case it's hard because we dont know what happend, he came in to watch, got involved, people were watching through the window, we dont know the exact details im just commenting on the broader genralisations being made that a female has some responsibility for getting herself in that state, i dont think she does.

i understand your question is a theorhetical one too and i sympathise in that case but then if 2 people are so out of it they cant remember then there's genrally not a problem, a few akward questions when you wake up: "wtf did we do last night"? "dunno cant remember", "did e have sex lol", "lol dunno" etc etc, if she's so out of it she cant remember and he's so out of it he cant then i cant see how anyone could make a complaint, if she was so drunk that she cant remember anything and he was: "equally drunk" then how would he remember if he raped her or not? there must be more evidence about this case thats yet come to light, one gets off one gets convited, their cousin is watching through the window, she says she's been drugged and cant remember anything, there's more to this case someone there has testified against him thats all i can think or i cant see how he's been convicted.

i sympathise with anyone falsley accused of rape, but the scenario you suggest where both people are so drunk they cant remember anything i cant see how that wouldever lead to a problem, this seemed to be different, there was several people involved, there's probably more facts to come out about it but i maintain that just because she got herself in that state she's not responsible for what happend to her


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TG123 said:


> in this case yes, its dificult because all of the facts haven't come out but what keeps coming out is people saying stuff like this:
> 
> "I've never been so drunk I don't remember what I've done. Poor excuse IMO. If she knows she gets in that much of a state then why drink in the first place? She must take some responsibility for allowing herself to be in that situation"
> 
> i disagree with this theory, i think a girl should be able to go out and get as drunk a she likes and not expect to be raped


Ok we will agree to disagree.

I believe it's your own responsibility to be safe on a night out. We know the dangers, we can't pretend they don't exist because they do. In an ideal world, yes we would be able to get as drunk as we like without any consequences but thats not what actually happens is it?! X x


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

TG123 said:


> most definently, in this case it's hard because we dont know what happend, he came in to watch, got involved, people were watching through the window, we dont know the exact details im just commenting on the broader genralisations being made that a female has some responsibility for getting herself in that state, i dont think she does.
> 
> i understand your question is a theorhetical one too and i sympathise in that case but then if 2 people are so out of it they cant remember then there's genrally not a problem, a few akward questions when you wake up: "wtf did we do last night"? "dunno cant remember", "did e have sex lol", "lol dunno" etc etc, if she's so out of it she cant remember and he's so out of it he cant then i cant see how anyone could make a complaint, if she was so drunk that she cant remember anything and he was: "equally drunk" then how would he remember if he raped her or not? there must be more evidence about this case thats yet come to light, one gets off one gets convited, their cousin is watching through the window, she says she's been drugged and cant remember anything, there's more to this case someone there has testified against him thats all i can think or i cant see how he's been convicted.
> 
> i sympathise with anyone falsley accused of rape, but the scenario you suggest where both people are so drunk they cant remember anything i cant see how that wouldever lead to a problem, this seemed to be different, there was several people involved, there's probably more facts to come out about it but i maintain that just because she got herself in that state she's not responsible for what happend to her


 I'm sure there's more to come out which is probably why only one of them has been sent down. I think everybody is responsible for their own choices about how much they are drinking and how drunk they get but they obviously aren't responsible for anybody elses choices to take advantage of them while they are in that state. Irresponsibilty doesn't deserve to be punished by being abused.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

didnt the guy that got sent down just invite himself into the room and then shag her


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> didnt the guy that got sent down just invite himself into the room and then shag her


Sounds like he was invited to mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

by who, her? or did his mate bell him and say i got some drunk b!tch here fancy a go


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> I'm sure there's more to come out which is probably why only one of them has been sent down. I think everybody is responsible for their own choices about how much they are drinking and how drunk they get but they obviously aren't responsible for anybody elses choices to take advantage of them while they are in that state. Irresponsibilty doesn't deserve to be punished by being abused.


the actual case is a headscratcher, i can't see how if she can't rememer anything the jury can be so sure about the specifics of what happend to find one guilty and one not guilty, it just doesn't make sense, my instinct would be that one of his cousins or whoever the two blokes were watching through the window has giving a statement saying it looked like she was asleep or something, im not at all saying thats what happend but some evidence againstthe guy must have beenput forward because lets say for example they both did it, all they'd have to do is gettheir stories straight and say that throughout the whole thing she was enjoying it and said that it was fine for the other guy to join in, how could she deny that, she canr even remember getting to the hotel apparently so she plausably might not remember enjoying shagging both of them, just because she doesnt remember giving consent doesnt mean that she didnt but even if she didnt it would be too easyfor them to get their stories sorted, also a judge couldnt convict him on the basis of her not giving consent just because she cant remember giving consent, i could go out tomorrow if that was the case, get hammered drunk, break someones jaw then tell the judge i couldnt remember doing therefore im not responsible for my actions, the law cant have it both ways so i cant see that he was convicted just because she said she couldnt remember giving consent, defiently more to this case than meets the eye, my feeling is is that the one who got off has probably shifted blame, or given a less than helpful statement about his mate when recounting events to the police


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> didnt the guy that got sent down *just* invite himself into the room and then shag her


if you're asking if he raped her, he did

he's a rapist

that's what they do

i hope i misunderstood your use of the word "just"


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> by who, her? or did his mate bell him and say i got some drunk b!tch here fancy a go


 I think the guy who was currently having sex with her asked her if she'd like his friend to join in to which she replied yes. Don't take that as gospel though as I haven't really been following the case.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

emeritus said:


> Would you be saying the same if it was a female member of your family? I guess not


Yes I would actually, I have no sympathy for anyone who has no self control and blames it on other people. My sister has some self respect though.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Did the police use the video footage from the mobile phones to convict him?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Yet another footballer acting like a complete animal! (dumb ****s keep coining it in forgetting they are role models)

Hope he gets violated when serving his time


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

I know a lad who turned down a girl, later that day he was being arrested on suspicion of rape. After both him and the girl had been completely checked for DNA he was released as there was not so much as a trace of her on him and vice versa. Though by this time word had gotten around and so everybody was on the bandwagon of "he's a monster" etc. I don't know whether he did or not, but from the lack of evidence and the fact that i know he's a nice guy makes me believe him.

Since then his life has been f**ked.

P.S I know 90% of women are not like this, but it just goes to show how instrumental they can be in how someone's life can turn out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> This is a horrible thing for me to say but she must carry some of the blame for drinking so irresponsibly surely ?


Is that a bit like saying that if she dressed like a sl*t she was asking for it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Is that a bit like saying that if she dressed like a sl*t she was asking for it?


nope, but when yuor drunk, your mindset changes, and your decision making or ability to make deicisons becomes hindered, so its a risk, like getting into an unregistered taxi


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Did the police use the video footage from the mobile phones to convict him?


I think if they had video footage, it would show she was willing to do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

the law is clear. She has to be fit to consent. He wouldn't have been found guilty if she was fit to consent.

If one of your 18yr old daughters went out drinking, got separated from her mates and woke up in a hotel room realising she'd passed out and had had sex with someone, how is it her fault? Another person chose to do something to her when she was vulnerable.

What about a man in the same situation? If one of you found you woke up after having been raped?

This is about penetrating another person's body without permission.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

cult said:


> I think if they had video footage, it would show she was willing to do it.


Still i think its strange how one is convicted and the other isnt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Still i think its strange how one is convicted and the other isnt.


It would have depended on the evidence.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> the law is clear. She has to be fit to consent. He wouldn't have been found guilty if she was fit to consent.
> 
> If one of your 18yr old daughters went out drinking, got separated from her mates and woke up in a hotel room realising she'd passed out and had had sex with someone, how is it her fault? Another person chose to do something to her when she was vulnerable.
> 
> ...


my female neighbour took me back to hers and i ended up sleeping with her, i had no memory of it and she wasnt even drunk, but woke up with a used condom stilll on me in her bed......had no complaints


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> the law is clear. She has to be fit to consent. He wouldn't have been found guilty if she was fit to consent.
> 
> If one of your 18yr old daughters went out drinking, got separated from her mates and woke up in a hotel room realising she'd passed out and had had sex with someone, how is it her fault? Another person chose to do something to her when she was vulnerable.
> 
> ...


I Passed out at this party a long time ago, turned out this girl had given me a BJ while I was out of it, didn't really think about it, just got some Maccy D's for the hangover.

No where near the same situation, but men have a different mindset to women I think. If she had stuck something up my back door, it would have been a very different story.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

barsnack said:


> my female neighbour took me back to hers and i ended up sleeping with her, i had no memory of it and she wasnt even drunk, but woke up with a used condom stilll on me in her bed......had no complaints


lol not an expert on this but is that sexual assault?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Phez said:


> I Passed out at this party a long time ago, turned out this girl had given me a BJ while I was out of it, didn't really think about it, just got some Maccy D's for the hangover.
> 
> No where near the same situation, but men have a different mindset to women I think. *If she had stuck something up my back door, it would have been a very different story*.


Now think if you'd found a guy had raped you while you were out of it


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wevans2303 said:


> Yup I will never ever sleep with a girl who's that smashed.


I'm totally put off by overly drunk women anyway.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> lol not an expert on this but is that sexual assault?


Techinically its rape, but she was decent looking so hard to get them charged, had she been ugly, then she woulda had no chance in court


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Now think if you'd found a guy had raped you while you were out of it


Well i wouldn't go to the police, much harder to kill someone if they're locked up :whistling:

But I'm curious as to where the general mindset of society that being raped by a man is worse than being raped by a woman has come from. I'm guilty of this thought process myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

It's also worth remembering that women are usually physically smaller and weaker and usually sexually submissive. The most common response to rape when sober is actually to freeze and wait for it to be over. It's far more rare to fight or even complain (natural survival instincts supposedly kick in).


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Phez said:


> Well i wouldn't go to the police, much harder to kill someone if they're locked up :whistling:
> 
> But I'm curious as to where *the general mindset of society that being raped by a man is worse than being raped by a woman *has come from. I'm guilty of this thought process myself.


Guessing here but I'd say it's to do with women being physically more vulnerable?

Thinking about how humans operate: Often it's said that men are 'genetically programmed' to spread seed lol, whereas women are (supposedly) more selective about sexual partners because of procreation. I wonder if that plays a part in our attitudes towards rape/sexual assault and the severity of it.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

In my opinion the lads were stupid for being in that situation in the first place.

From what i have read she clearly wasnt in a fit state to have sex and if that is true then they cant blame anybody but themselves.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry but there's so much nonsense in this thread it's unbelievable, the drunk excuse really gets me if that girl was bladders and went out and say stabbed someone and killed them would the law not say she was still guilty regardless of been blind drunk ie still very much responsible for her own actions. Now same girl goes our has consensual sex with someone but on the morning regrets it suddenly that's rape! Total BS IMO.

The ONLY time sex becomes rape is if EITHER party say No. Before or durring the act. And it's pretty clear she didn't say no in this case.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Is that a bit like saying that if she dressed like a sl*t she was asking for it?


No not at all, how you dress doesnt affect your ability to think straight and be in control of your actions.

If l got that pi*sed l ended up in A and E with a broken arm and no recollection of how it happened l would be called a dickhead and rightfully so IMO.

Rape is a VILE horrible thing for any woman, but its also just as vile for a man to be falsely accused of.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I'm sorry but there's so much nonsense in this thread it's unbelievable, the drunk excuse really gets me if that girl was bladders and went out and say stabbed someone and killed them would the law not say she was still guilty regardless of been blind drunk ie still very much responsible for her own actions. Now same girl goes our has consensual sex with someone but on the morning regrets it suddenly that's rape! Total BS IMO.
> 
> The ONLY time sex becomes rape is if EITHER party say No. Before or durring the act. And it's pretty clear she didn't say no in this case.


legally, she has to say YES, and be fit to make that decision


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

sex with someone who dosnt want to is rape ,weather there off the face or not


----------



## Fight_fan (Apr 21, 2012)

Just to point out a few facts, im from rhyl where the alleged rape took place and i no both Ched Evans and the girl involved. Maybe this will help you all consider if 5 years in prison and destroying sum1s careers a bit harsh.

1) i no theres no excuses but the girl has got a massive reputation of being a S**g around here.

2) The girl was back out drinking and clubbing the weekend after.

3) its not the first or even the second time shes cried rape.

4) The hotel where the alleged rape took place is actually where she worked (maybe someone felt a little embaressed knowing all her work colleagues knew wot she was up to.

5) She told peolple before the trail if the right amount of money was offered she would drop the charges.

6) Shes already been bragging about travelling Australia with her victim of crime compensation.

How does someone who cannot remember actually saying no because 'she was to drunk to remember' claim it was rape. How does one guy get convicted and the other not after both admitting to have sex with her.

Now do you think Ched is actually guilty of raping sumone or did some silly little rat get to drunk had a threesome in the same hotel where she worked then woke up realising what all her work colleagues would say about it. Its just another well known case where the judge is trying to make an example of someone.

Im not condoning the fact that they had sex with a girl who was to drunk, but beleive me when i say shes up to it every weekend.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fight_fan said:


> Just to point out a few facts, im from rhyl where the alleged rape took place and i no both Ched Evans and the girl involved. Maybe this will help you all consider if 5 years in prison and destroying sum1s careers a bit harsh.
> 
> 1) i no theres no excuses but the girl has got a massive reputation of being a S**g around here.
> 
> ...


How well do you know these two people? And as for what your alleging about the girl is this what you've heard directly from her or is it the usual hear say?


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> sex with someone who dosnt want to is rape ,weather there off the face or not[/quote
> 
> We don't know if she wanted to or not though. That isn't the question. She probably wanted it when she was drunk and realised the mistake she had made in the morning. The question is, is she responsible for her own actions when she is drunk? Ched evens is responsible for his and shouldn't have been so naive but is he responsible for hers. I believe he has been extremely stupid and naive but I'm still undecided if he deserves to pay for that with 5 years of his life and his career.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> sex with someone who dosnt want to is rape ,weather there off the face or not


yeah but you know how it is with females, always changing there mind or bending the truth


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sy. said:


> She could have been consenting when pished but just cant remember so its rape? hmm
> 
> I see girls pull sh1t like this all the time. They get so fcuking wrecked in clubs and have to be carried out by bouncers/boyfriends etc and next day they claim they must have been spiked. I swear to god.. that never happens around here but its the same group of girls who claim it. fckn hilarious when reality is they just got disgustingly drunk


I've heard the spiked story a lot too. Im not saying it doesnt happen... But surely its not that common. Again we come back to taking responsibility... Girls are becoming a nightmare!! X x


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> legally, she has to say YES, and be fit to make that decision


What yeah ok I'm sure every bloke you have ever slept with you said To them "can I just have a definate yes you want to do this" before hand?

Personally I can assure you every girl I've been with consented and I've never asked anyone that!

By doing it u are consenting as I said the only time ur not is you say no.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Fight_fan said:


> Just to point out a few facts, im from rhyl where the alleged rape took place and i no both Ched Evans and the girl involved. Maybe this will help you all consider if 5 years in prison and destroying sum1s careers a bit harsh.
> 
> 1) i no theres no excuses but the girl has got a massive reputation of being a S**g around here.
> 
> ...


 If this is all true, I feel for the guy. He's paid a very high price for one moment of stupidity.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Someone has to yes, or the rape wouldn't happen in the first place


Sorry don't understand?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Fight_fan said:


> Just to point out a few facts, im from rhyl where the alleged rape took place and i no both Ched Evans and the girl involved. Maybe this will help you all consider if 5 years in prison and destroying sum1s careers a bit harsh.
> 
> 1) i no theres no excuses but the girl has got a massive reputation of being a S**g around here.
> 
> ...


So what? All of that information, even if true, doesn't mean she wasn't raped.

Innocent until proven guilty so, guess what, for now he's a convicted rapist and she is a victim.

(Let's see if it goes to Appeal)

If he offered her money to drop the charges ... Why?? If he was innocent?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> So what? All of that information, even if true, doesn't mean she wasn't raped.
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty so, guess what, for now he's a convicted rapist and she is a victim.
> 
> ...


Why did Micheal Jackson do it ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> So what? All of that information, even if true, doesn't mean she wasn't raped.
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty so, guess what, for now he's a convicted rapist and she is a victim.
> 
> ...


Doesnt mean she was either.

Thats where ur wrong with rape your guilty till proven inocent if your male anyway

Wouldnt you offer money after all ur chances if walking are slim to non u know she's just after the cash anyway so just pay her off and keep your life it's a non brainer


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I've heard the spiked story a lot too. Im not saying it doesnt happen... But surely its not that common. Again we come back to taking responsibility... *Girls are becoming a nightmare*!! X x


Yeah, going around deliberately getting raped ... and then (perish the thought) complaining!! What is the world coming to???


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Forget what I wrote. Mis read your post. Haven't got my glasses on


No probs


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Doesnt mean she was either.
> 
> Thats where ur wrong with rape your *guilty till proven inocent *if your male anyway
> 
> Wouldnt you offer money after all ur chances if walking are slim to non u know she's just after the cash anyway so just pay her off and keep your life it's a non brainer


He's been found guilty in court.

Most women want an admission of rape, not money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Sy. said:


> He never said the accused offered her money.. he stated she said if right amount was offered she would. *Read it properly*


Ouch! sorry, reading on my phone in the sun lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why did Micheal Jackson do it ?


Michael Jackson did a lot of unexplainable things:lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> He's been found guilty in court.
> 
> Most women want an admission of rape, not money.


He was guilty before even getting in court, the systems backwards. When you seen it in action for yourself you would understand.

Don't get me wrong raped is a horrible crime and proper rapists should be castrated but in this case there is no rape it's just another Easy going girl out for a payday, just because a court says it something elsewNs it's true! Tell me another one


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> He's been found guilty in court.
> 
> Most women want an admission of rape, not money.


 Most women are decent human beings though and while I don't question that Ched Evens' actions were completely wrong, from what has been heard, it doesn't sound like the woman in question is one of the majority. That doesn't mean she deserves to be raped, as she doesn't, but I'm questioning wether or not it was actually rape.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> He was guilty before even getting in court, the systems backwards. When you seen it in action for yourself you would understand.
> 
> Don't get me wrong raped is a horrible crime and proper rapists should be castrated but in this case there is no rape it's just another Easy going girl out for a payday, just because a court says it something elsewNs it's true! Tell me another one


I've seen it in action on several occasions. I've spoken to victims and perpetrators many times, along with rape counsellors.

Ok she may have made her money and be a sl*t, but it doesn't change the facts of the case and the legal outcome.

I'll be interested to see it there's an appeal, especially in light of the fact that one man wasn't found guilty of rape.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Yeah, going around deliberately getting raped ... and then (perish the thought) complaining!! What is the world coming to???


Sarcasm doesn't suit you.

This wasn't a case of rape. This is the case of yet another girl taking advantage of the legal system x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Sarcasm doesn't suit you.
> 
> This wasn't a case of rape. This is the case of yet another girl taking advantage of the legal system x x


I quite like a bit of sarcasm!

As for it not being a case of rape ... (and trying not to sound sarcastic) the legal system has decided differently from you.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I quite like a bit of sarcasm!
> 
> As for it not being a case of rape ... (and trying not to sound sarcastic) the legal system has decided differently from you.


we're all entitled to our opinions leigh...and we've all had different experiences in life which make us think the way we do.

dont stop the sarcasm on my account x x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im sorry, but someone who is in control and 'leads' or 'directs' a paraletic girl to a hotel room for one thing only is completely out of order and in my eyes commits rape!

All you lot stating its not rape and simply a silly drunk girl awaking and thinking 'oh crap wish i didnt do that last night' must come from some nasty places or have shoddy moral fibres.

As you said, its not a held at knifepoint rape, or attacked and raped, but in my opinion moral values strongly comes into play here and guys should behave in a decent mannor.

Wait untill its your daughter who has had 10 vodkas.. at the point where she is not in control and paraletic.. Where if someone leads her off she will follow without little to no objection because she simply cannot! Then please come back and state what you have in previous posts


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> we're all entitled to our opinions leigh...and we've all had different experiences in life which make us think the way we do.
> 
> dont stop the sarcasm on my account x x


I wouldn't stop it on your account, Queenie.

The reason for my sarcasm was that I was astounded that, as a woman, you would say women are becoming a nightmare in relation to complaining about being raped.

As for opinions, you are entirely right. We have all had different experiences on which we draw.

However, this is a legal case with an outcome. The law is clear that the woman has to be fit to consent to sex, otherwise it becomes rape. Based on the evidence provided, it has been determined that this is rape.

If someone rip-roaring drunk, signed a legal contract with the other party knowing they were drunk and taking advantage of that fact, the contract would be invalid. That's the law. Same applies with consent here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> legally, she has to say YES, and be fit to make that decision


the legal side is absolute bollocks,

technically you're meant to ask for explicit permission each time you ramp up the sexual contact.

"i'm going to kiss you now is that ok"

"i'm going to put my hand on your leg is that ok"

"i'm going to touch your breast now is that ok"

FVCK that it's just a set up by feminazis hoping to get more men convicted of rape.

Probably 90% of my sexual experiences could be classed legally as rape, just this morning I thad sex with my girlfriend, I didn't ask for permission so it was rape!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> the legal side is absolute bollocks,
> 
> technically you're meant to ask for explicit permission each time you ramp up the sexual contact.
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying but that's different circumstances lol and consent is clear in your case. Rest easy, mate, I think you're safe xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I wouldn't stop it on your account, Queenie.
> 
> The reason for my sarcasm was that I was astounded that, as a woman, you would say women are *becoming a nightmare in relation to complaining about being raped*.
> 
> ...


lol... i never said that. women are becoming a nightmare in the fact that they think its safe to go out and get blotto knowing full well that we do NOT life in a safe world. i am not commenting on behaviour of the other party but we DO have to take responsibility for OUR OWN actions as women... x x


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> the legal side is absolute bollocks,
> 
> technically you're meant to ask for explicit permission each time you ramp up the sexual contact.
> 
> ...


x2.......the law is far from perfect regarding this issue...its the same if a 17year old guy sleeps with his 16year old girlfriend then that legally is rape...to be honest, with all the talking that goes into getting a girl back to your room, normally your too tired to ask anymore questions


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

barsnack said:


> x2.......the law is far from perfect regarding this issue...its the same if a 17year old guy sleeps with his 16year old girlfriend then that legally is rape...to be honest, with all the talking that goes into getting a girl back to your room, normally your too tired to ask anymore questions


Not to mention saying "is it ok if I kiss you now" makes u look like a right tool with no balls


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Not to mention saying "is it ok if I kiss you now" makes u look like a right tool with no balls


thats what HCG is for


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

my point over the woman having to say YES was actually that she's got to be competent to make a decision and, that just because she doesn't say NO, can't be taken as consent. This is because many women will freeze.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> my point over the woman having to say YES was actually that she's got to be competent to make a decision and, that just because she doesn't say NO, can't be taken as consent. This is because many women will freeze.


sex is normally an instincy thing like you get in the bedroom, on the floor or up aganist the bins at back of the pub and your shagging in no time, very rarely will a guy ask does she want to, its just natural...so were she mayn not have said YES, her body language would say differently


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> lol... i never said that. women are becoming a nightmare in the fact that they think its safe to go out and get blotto knowing full well that we do NOT life in a safe world. i am not commenting on behaviour of the other party but we DO have to take responsibility for OUR OWN actions as women... x x


 Yes we have to be responsible for our own actions. However, if we get drunk, that doesn't mean it's ok for someone to have sex with us when we're incapable of deciding if we want it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Yes we have to be responsible for our own actions. However, if we get drunk, that doesn't mean it's ok for someone to have sex with us when we're incapable of deciding if we want it.


If the man is also similarly drunk should the woman also be prosecuted?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

A male friend of mine has recently been in a really similar situation to this. Two weeks back, he was devasted, hearing it could go to court. I've heard all about it, listened to everything.

He didn't think he was doing anything wrong. Now he knows differently.

Any guys having sex with women who are really drunk are running a risk and laying themselves open to trouble.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> A male friend of mine has recently been in a really similar situation to this. Two weeks back, he was devasted, hearing it could go to court. I've heard all about it, listened to everything.
> 
> He didn't think he was doing anything wrong. Now he knows differently.
> 
> Any guys having sex with women who are really drunk are running a risk and laying themselves open to trouble.


 What are your thoughts Leigh on two drunk people having sex. Would the same apply?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

It depends on the circumstances, How drunk they are etc. And if one is clearly taking advantage of the other, I guess.



B.Johnson said:


> What are your thoughts Leigh on two drunk people having sex. Would the same apply?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If she is so drunk that she cannot walk or conciously make decisions, it should be rape. If she is just too ****ed, and can't remember it when she wakes up, that isn't rape, that's someone drinking too much and feeling guilty about what they did when the alcohol wears off


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Its unfair that being drunk is an excuse for her doing something she regrets and that it's someone elses fault.

If she'd been so drunk she'd glassed someone her being ****faced and not remembering it wouldn't be a mitigating factor. They'd say she knew what she was doing and was responsible for her actions then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> If the man is also similarly drunk should the woman also be prosecuted?


Leigh?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Worlds gone fcking nuts.

Just another fckin bike who felt a bit guilty the morning after. Why go back to a footballers hotel room if you wasn't going to have sex? What did she think was going to happen? A snuggle and a good night kiss?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> A male friend of mine has recently been in a really similar situation to this. Two weeks back, he was devasted, hearing it could go to court. I've heard all about it, listened to everything.
> 
> He didn't think he was doing anything wrong. Now he knows differently.
> 
> Any guys having sex with women who are really drunk are running a risk and laying themselves open to trouble.


Do you not think women need to be responsible for their own actions? The same as men are?

If I get smashed and walk infront of a train who's fault is it? The train drivers?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Leigh?


It's entirely dependant on circumstances. If equally drunk, lol, they probably just have a good time. I guess if she said it was rape, he could claim similarly? Tough to prosecute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Its unfair that being drunk is an excuse for her doing something she regrets and that it's someone elses fault.
> 
> If she'd been so drunk she'd glassed someone her being ****faced and not remembering it wouldn't be a mitigating factor. They'd say she knew what she was doing and was responsible for her actions then.


But she would be harming someone if she glassed them. Her being drunk would be no defence.

What if she was drunk and someone glassed her? Is she responsible for allowing herself to be glassed?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

*Leigh*, you're confusing them!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am struggling here, lots of factors and lots of valid arguments.

Why get so drunk

Why go to the room

Why take advantage of someone

Why risk your carreer..

Answer to all of the above is alcohol...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am struggling here, lots of factors and lots of valid arguments.
> 
> Why get so drunk
> 
> ...


The law in this country needs to take a good dose of common sense, instead of prosecuting based on technicalities etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Sy. said:


> Wrong Again.. *READ IT PROPERLY* like ive already said  . *It was obvious *what queenie meant as it was my post she was quoting.


 I re-read it. *It wasn't obvious to me*.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I re-read it. *It wasn't obvious to me*.


*LOUD NOISES*


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry everyone was using bold :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> *Leigh*, you're confusing them!!!


Ok ...

She was incapable of consenting to sex because she was too drunk to give consent to sexual intercourse.

He had sexual intercourse with her.

He was found guilty of rape because: she was not capable of giving consent, evidence was presented that led to the conviction.

Is that clearer?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> The law in this country needs to take a good dose of common sense, instead of prosecuting based on *technicalities *etc


Technicalities like fitness to give consent?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Technicalities like fitness to give consent?


so in your opinion this girl is in no way shape or form responsible for any part of this ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Technicalities like fitness to give consent?


Suppose that was a poor choice of words  I meant how, just because she is the one with the vagina she is the victim. If there was no force or coercion from either party it shouldn't be rape. Sexual assault AT MOST imo. If it was clear she didn't want it, if she tried to get away or felt intimidated into it then yes, throw the guy away and never let him out. But if she just slagged herself out couldn't remember, it's her fault. I'm sure she gave him full consent at the time, I think it's disgusting she can turn around at a later time when the alcohol SHE put in her own body is gone, and accuse rape. Sickening


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

she should be banned from all clubs and pubs to stop this happening again


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

LeedsTC said:


> Suppose that was a poor choice of words  I meant how, just because she is the one with the vagina she is the victim. If there was no force or coercion from either party it shouldn't be rape. Sexual assault AT MOST imo. If it was clear she didn't want it, if she tried to get away or felt intimidated into it then yes, throw the guy away and never let him out. But if she just slagged herself out couldn't remember, it's her fault. I'm sure she gave him full consent at the time, I think it's disgusting she can turn around at a later time when the alcohol SHE put in her own body is gone, and accuse rape. Sickening


Spot on. My feelings exactly.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Surely if she went looking for this to happen for her own personal gain wether financially or fame then she must have some responsibilty for her actions. However, none of us know what evidence was brought forward. I'm glad I'm not into this lifestyle anymore because it can be a bl00dy minefield.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder what kind of reception this girl will get around town now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Look, don't shoot the messenger, guys!

I didn't write the law or determine the footballer to be the rapist.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Look, don't shoot the messenger, guys!
> 
> I didn't write the law or determine the footballer to be the rapist.


No your spot on Leigh, your just giving your opinion which you are more than entitled to do.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> I wonder what kind of reception this girl will get around town now.


 I would imagine the same reception leppars used to get


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

The good thing about these highly publicised cases is hopefully it raises awareness to people about having sex while drunk and the possible implications of that.

If nothing else, maybe just reading this thread and having a think on some of the points raised, might mean one of you doesn't have sex with an extremely drunk woman ... A woman who potentially could go to to the Police.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> The good thing about these highly publicised cases is hopefully it raises awareness to people about having sex while drunk and the possible implications of that.
> 
> If nothing else, maybe just reading this thread and having a think on some of the points raised, might mean one of you doesn't have sex with an extremely drunk woman ... A woman who potentially could go to to the Police.


Its opened my eyes l must be honest..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcking too right.
> 
> It takes two to tango. I said this to others in this thread and you're exactly right mate


you cant tango if your unconcious tho can you...................the other guy got off because she went willingly to his hotel room so hard to prove he raped her.

Evans appears later and says Im haviing some of that ..even tho she's out for the count .............that is RAPE.

I hope he gets raped in jail by some of the other cons ...see how he likes it the rapist fvcking [email protected]


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> The good thing about these highly publicised cases is hopefully it raises awareness to people about having sex while drunk and the possible implications of that.
> 
> If nothing else, maybe just reading this thread and having a think on some of the points raised, might mean one of you doesn't have sex with an extremely drunk woman ... A woman who potentially could go to to the Police.


I'll just make sure they never find the body........


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> What if she wanted it that night, told them to smash her to pieces. Woke up and couldn't remember and it's rape.
> 
> Me and the wife have had sex many times and can't remember the next day, after to many wines. *Did I rape my wife*??
> 
> She went with them to the room for something and it wasn't wallpapering.


i always keep video footage of it mate, and no you didnt


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'll just make sure they never find the body........


Joking of course, before anyone revs up


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Unless there is more to this case and some key details have been ommited then I find the sentencing overly harsh. There was clearly poor judgement exercised all round, no one can be sure including the victim that she wasn't giving consent at the time of the incident. Some blackout drunks are extremely high functioning. No one forced the drink down the girls throat and she has to take some responsibility for getting into this state, it is her body and she was endangering it. I don't want to hear that this is comparable to the statement "She was wearing a short skirt she was looking for trouble." As she willingly followed these men with little effort to coerce her on their part. I think a lot of women in the same situation who have gotten blackout drunk and had sex with two men would wake up thinking "Jesus Christ what have I gotten myelf into." I hope a lot of men can learn something from this and basically short of written consent a lot of drunk women are going without sex for a while.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Replicator said:


> you cant tango if your unconcious tho can you...................the other guy got off because she went willingly to his hotel room so hard to prove he raped her.
> 
> Evans appears later and says Im haviing some of that ..even tho she's out for the count .............that is RAPE.
> 
> I hope he gets raped in jail by some of the other cons ...see how he likes it the rapist fvcking [email protected]


Good point. Had never thought of it like that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Replicator said:


> you cant tango if your unconcious tho can you...................the other guy got off because she went willingly to his hotel room so hard to prove he raped her.
> 
> Evans appears later and says Im haviing some of that ..even tho she's out for the count .............that is RAPE.
> 
> I hope he gets raped in jail by some of the other cons ...see how he likes it the rapist fvcking [email protected]


If that IS what happened then yeah mate l agree....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Nice. Might need to borrow it sometime for a [email protected]


no need, its on redtube.com under Amateurs


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Sy. said:


> Of course not. Must be the sun again  :lol:


I'm sure Queenie can pm me herself if she has some issue with my posting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I wonder what Ched would make of all this, sat in his prison cell right now, on a Saturday night?
> 
> I bet he's kicking himself. Should of kept my dick in my pants


Tell me a man who hasnt thought that at some point.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I'm sure Queenie can pm me herself if she has some issue with my posting.


What??


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the reason Evans has been sent down was because it appears she went back to the hotel room for consenting sex with the other guy, then Evans had a go afterwards, whilst she was paralytic.

Whether she was would have been her word against his, but the jury obviously believed her.

Has she woken up in the morning, realised what she's done and panicked, or was she really virtually unconscious?

We'll never know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> What??


Exactly!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh am guessing the guy that didnt get convicted was the one she went back to the hotel with. then he phones his mate to come have a bash since shes off her face and doesnt know any better

none of us know all the facts though do we


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> What if she wanted it that night, told them to smash her to pieces. Woke up and couldn't remember and it's rape.
> 
> Me and the wife have had sex many times and can't remember the next day, after to many wines. Did I rape my wife??
> 
> She went with them to the room for something and it wasn't wallpapering.


NO...... she didnt go with THEM ..she went with one of them.Mcdonald (read the paper man)........... Evans appeared quite a bit later ...THE RAPIST


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> yeh am guessing the guy that didnt get convicted was the one she went back to the hotel with. then he phones his mate to come have a bash since shes off her face and doesnt know any better
> 
> none of us know all the facts though do we


Yea I'd say if she wasn't aware of it happening (she was already passed out when he arrived) and he still fancied a go, he is A) Sick, and B) a rapist.

Can never judge these without the full story I guess


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> yeh am guessing the guy that didnt get convicted was the one she went back to the hotel with. then he phones his mate to come have a bash since shes off her face and doesnt know any better
> 
> none of us know all the facts though do we


 If that is the case, the guy who she went back with is just as bad for ringing the other guy to come and do the deed while she is out of it. I'd like to know how the other guy got away with it.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If you've been chatting to a girl all night, she gets in a cab with you and goes back to your hotel room, then unless she specifically says no, you've got to be thinking you're in and rape isn't gonna be an issue, hence him being found not guilty.

That's the only conclusion I can make given the limited info we have.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Dux said:


> If you've been chatting to a girl all night, she gets in a cab with you and goes back to your hotel room, then unless she specifically says no, you've got to be thinking you're in and rape isn't gonna be an issue, hence him being found not guilty.
> 
> That's the only conclusion I can make given the limited info we have.


 Good point. However, would he be an accomplice if he informed evans of said drunk girl?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> Tell me a man who hasnt thought that at some point.


Only when Ive woke up beside a Horror .............whom after 20 pints of lager looked fvckin awesome the night before..............then again she probalby thought teh same about me LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> yeh am guessing the guy that didnt get convicted was the one she went back to the hotel with. then he phones his mate to come have a bash since shes off her face and doesnt know any better
> 
> none of us know all the facts though do we


Which makes me wonder how many birds have these fvckers raped and got away with it .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

No, unless he told him to come to the hotel room specifically for sex because she was sh1t faced.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> If that is the case, the guy who she went back with is just as bad for ringing the other guy to come and do the deed while she is out of it. I'd like to know how the other guy got away with it.


yeh hes a cnut if he did. he just suggested it tho. the guy that got 5 years done it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sy. said:


> As am I. However it's MY issue with you posting sh*i*t due to not reading posts


Keep it civil please mate.

Its a very immotive and emotinal subject.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> This is always a bit iffy imo, but without seeing how drunk she was etc It is hard to judge.
> 
> You could find loads of cases similar to these every single weekend, but I don't think it's always rape. If a girl is drunk though, they are considered unable to give consent


ok so let me get this straight? if a guy then is to drunk to give consent and a woman sleeps with him is it then rape? Has the woman then raped the male? Or is this a all exclusive females club? that is a bloody stupid comment to make


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Sy. said:


> As am I. However it's MY issue with you posting sh*i*t due to not reading posts


If we all took issue with people when they post sh*t, for whatever reason, there wouldn't be time to train.

Apologies if I've somehow 'rattled your cage'. I won't be sarcastic because I've already been pulled up on that in this thread. If you still have a problem with me, please hit 'ignore' and pay no further attention to anything I post.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

She asked for it and it was consensual by the sounds of it she just couldn't remember. Over the years I've had hundreds of drunk girls throwing themselves at me and I've said no. If I had said yes I would probably have conquered more pussy than Russel Brand.

If a woman is smashed and a guy is sober. The women says shes gagging for it so than man does her. Man goes down for rape.

If a man is smashed and a girl is sober. The man says he wants her to ride him and she does. Man says he was raped hes laughed at. Man says she took advantage hes laughed at.

Why do women get special treatment? Theres no question many more women are genuinely raped but this is not a cause to diminish a mans human rights is it.

If a slag wants it some guys will be moral and say no but some will smash her. Providing shes over age the man hasn't really done anything wrong. I would frown on it but if shes participating and wants it then shes just being promiscious and nothing more. Too many women cry rape and too many people in general go with the claim "oh man I was so out of it I didn't know what I was doing" its universal bollocks people know exactly what theyre doing. In terms of alcoholism I was one of the hardest alcoholics you can get at one point, damn near killed me, so I know what I'm talking about here, you DO KNOW what you're doing.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The way consenting sex is being described on here, I'm not sure I've ever been formally been given the green light.

I've certainly never said "can I have sex with you"

That just sounds fcuking weird :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> If we all took issue with people when they post sh*t, for whatever reason, there wouldn't be time to train.
> 
> Apologies if I've somehow 'rattled your cage'. I won't be sarcastic because I've already been pulled up on that in this thread. If you still have a problem with me, please hit 'ignore' and pay no further attention to anything I post.


You were pulled up on your sarcasm because of the post of mine that u referred to. That was all. No need to bring it up like I was vilifying you for just generally being sarcastic. I certainly have no need to pm you as I don't have a problem with your posts! As I said earlier we all have different opinions/experiences to one another... Tbf that's the whole point in being a member on a forum. I welcome other opinions, and I'll quite freely give my own x x


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> She asked for it and it was consensual by the sounds of it she just couldn't remember. *Over the years I've had hundreds of drunk girls throwing themselves at me* and I've said no. If I had said yes I would probably have conquered more pussy than Russel Brand.
> 
> If a woman is smashed and a guy is sober. The women says shes gagging for it so than man does her. Man goes down for rape.
> 
> ...


Really???

Any how the law favours women in this subject as its very very very rare for a woman to rape a man due to men being stronger in built etc...im sure what doesnt help is the fact a footballer getting accused of seexula assault isnt a new thing and it was always goinna happen sooner or later one going down for it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> She asked for it and it was consensual by the sounds of it she just couldn't remember.


Based on what? That's your opinion and a theory that may well be true, but there's no more way of proving it than there is of proving she was raped.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Really???
> 
> Any how the law favours women in this subject as its very very very rare for a woman to rape a man due to men being stronger in built etc...im sure what doesnt help is the fact a footballer getting accused of seexula assault isnt a new thing and it was always goinna happen sooner or later one going down for it


Without sounding like I'm kissing your ass dude I suspect you've had quite a few yourself? Why? Because most guys in general have. There are a lot of promiscious people out there who sleep with anything. I think we've all met them on occasion and all have varying opinions of them.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> She asked for it and it was consensual by the sounds of it she just couldn't remember. Over the years I've had hundreds of drunk girls throwing themselves at me and I've said no. If I had said yes I would probably have conquered more pussy than Russel Brand.
> 
> If a woman is smashed and a guy is sober. The women says shes gagging for it so than man does her. Man goes down for rape.
> 
> ...


Yep my point exactly is rape a all female exclusive club? Is it impossible for a female to rape a male ? Why should that not apply for females just males?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Dux said:


> Based on what? That's your opinion and a theory that may well be true, but there's no more way of proving it than there is of proving she was raped.


They don't know either way there is insufficient evidence and he shouldn't have gone down. I would say in 99% of cases rape cant be proved. Unless police physically burst in on a man raping a screaming, struggling indvidual and have it on film you're never going to have 100% irrefutable evidence.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Dux said:


> The way consenting sex is being described on here, I'm not sure I've ever been formally been given the green light.
> 
> I've certainly never said "can I have sex with you"
> 
> That just sounds fcuking weird :lol:


 I have a disclaimer I make them sign and I run through a briefing of the nights proceedings. Isn't this what everyone else does? :confused1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lets see all a woman would need to rape a man is bying him a drink a date rape drug , and gafa tape done & dusted


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Without sounding like I'm kissing your ass dude I suspect you've had quite a few yourself? Why? Because most guys in general have. There are a lot of promiscious people out there who sleep with anything. I think we've all met them on occasion and all have varying opinions of them.


erm no, i wanna move to werever you live, theres very few few females were im from, and even then i dont get 'hit' on, to be honest, im one of them guys that looks alittle 'rapey;


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You were pulled up on your sarcasm because of the post of mine that u referred to. That was all. No need to bring it up like I was vilifying you for just generally being sarcastic. I certainly have no need to pm you as I don't have a problem with your posts! As I said earlier we all have different opinions/experiences to one another... Tbf that's the whole point in being a member on a forum. I welcome other opinions, and I'll quite freely give my own x x


I wasn't bringing it up for any reason other than I was just about to be sarcastic again when I remembered and stopped myself:lol:

And, as for everything else you said, I totally agree! And, thanks for clearing it up xx


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> erm no, i wanna move to werever you live, theres very few few females were im from, and even then i dont get 'hit' on, to be honest, im one of them guys that looks alittle 'rapey;


Well most of what I say comes from "teenage girls" though if I'm honest. But at the time I was also a teenager and so was everyone I knew. But in my opinion all the people I know the ones who were whores, are as big whores as they were at 14/15 lol and we're all in our 20's now.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> She asked for it and it was consensual by the sounds of it she just couldn't remember. Over the years I've had hundreds of drunk girls throwing themselves at me and I've said no. If I had said yes I would probably have conquered more pussy than Russel Brand.
> 
> If a woman is smashed and a guy is sober. The women says shes gagging for it so than man does her. Man goes down for rape.
> 
> ...


yea ...well so was I and no you DONT.....that is utter bollocks ..I lost days at times ....some times waking up in cells covered in blood and its not even yours .............any way a whole different subject , I toally disagree with every word you say !!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder how gay men are treated by the legal system, if they are raped?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Replicator said:


> yea ...well so was I and no you DONT.....that is utter bollocks ..I lost days at times ....some times waking up in cells covered in blood and its not even yours .............any way a whole different subject , I toally disagree with every word you say !!


I woke up in crack dens dude and had no idea how I got there. But I know when I made the choice to go there I knew what I was doing. You seem to be confusing forgetting events with knowing what you're doing at a specific time and making decisions in the moment. No one is disputing the fact drink makes your memory hazy, that much is obvious.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I wonder how gay men are treated by the legal system, if they are raped?


Interesting thought.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I woke up in crack dens dude and had no idea how I got there. But I know when I made the choice to go there I knew what I was doing. You seem to be confusing forgetting events with knowing what you're doing at a specific time and making decisions in the moment. No one is disputing the fact drink makes your memory hazy, that much is obvious.


pointless replying to this as you seem to think ...............according to your posts everything is obvious

Yea what ever m8


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I wonder how gay men are treated by the legal system, if they are raped?


Yeah so basically a male has to get raped by another male to make the rape valid? Cause women are soooooo much weaker right? LIke someone so vigorusly pointed out?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Replicator said:


> pointless replying to this as you seem to think ...............according to your posts everything is obvious
> 
> Yea what ever m8


Not a very good counter-argument but if you don't wish to argue/lack the ability to argue properly then fair enough. No issues with you either way lol congrats on getting clean.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah so basically a male has to get raped by another male to make the rape valid? Cause women are soooooo much weaker right? LIke someone so vigorusly pointed out?


A female can rape a guy. It is phenomenally rare I would think. But it is possible. We cant just not put something into law based on the percieved fact the situation "probably wont ever happen". Many laws are retarded.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I bet Raptor is sh1tting himself!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

We need a thread to cheer up UK-M this argument will go on forever and now theres even arguments about arguments about who is right its getting boring now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

most men would never report it anyway cause if a feeling of shame i would imagine & it does happen its rare but it does happen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> most men would never report it anyway cause if a feeling of shame i would imagine & it does happen its rare but it does happen.


It happens A LOT mate.

Its increasing yearly,


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

all this talk about rape, is making me horny

Too much???


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> all this talk about rape, is making me horny
> 
> Nah mate just perfect
> 
> Too much???


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> It happens A LOT mate.
> 
> Its increasing yearly,


well their you go i was comparing it to rape of females that happens more often but yes , rape of men is more and more common as well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Silly b!tch at the end of the day I don't take ANY of this "I didn't know what I was doing!" I have never ever once been to the point of druk where I didn't have some clue to what the fvck was going on, that is unless passed out cold on the floor an unconcious!

If she went with him and didn't say no or resist in any feesable way how in the hell can that be rape?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> Silly b!tch at the end of the day I don't take ANY of this "I didn't know what I was doing!" I have never ever once been to the point of druk where I didn't have some clue to what the fvck was going on, that is unless passed out cold on the floor an unconcious!
> 
> If she went with him and didn't say no or resist in any feesable way how in the hell can that be rape?!


Mate read the thread some of the facts are in there.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> Mate read the thread some of the facts are in there.


Ok bud, 18 pages ummm care to summarise?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> most men would never report it anyway cause if a feeling of shame i would imagine & it does happen its rare but it does happen.


it's a strong guy who gets over thisxx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MXD said:


> Silly b!tch at the end of the day I don't take ANY of this "I didn't know what I was doing!" I have never ever once been to the point of druk where I didn't have some clue to what the fvck was going on, that is unless passed out cold on the floor an unconcious!
> 
> If she went with him and didn't say no or resist in any feesable way how in the hell can that be rape?!


Exactly but when people find out that the target is rich then, hmmmmmm maybe i should say it was rape then sue the rich SOB for all he`s got?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> it's a strong guy who gets over thisxx


its a strong guy who doesnt let it happen in the first place


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> Ok bud, 18 pages ummm care to summarise?


she agreed to sex with one, the other one turned up and thought he would have a go too and she didnt consent to it. He got 5 yrs.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> it's a strong guy who gets over thisxx


Lets see i woke up one time with a woman on top shaggin me like a demon possesed should i say it was rape? **** no i was surprized sure! But hell i got laid  :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Milky said:


> she agreed to sex with one, the other one turned up and thought he would have a go too and she didnt consent to it. He got 5 yrs.


The End.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

barsnack said:


> its a strong guy who doesnt let it happen in the first place


Just like in this case and many others, it's not always that straight-forward.

Once you add in alcohol, illegal substances etc, anyone can be raped without a fight, sometimes not even realising it's happened until later.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

MXD said:


> Silly b!tch at the end of the day I don't take ANY of this "I didn't know what I was doing!" I have never ever once been to the point of druk where I didn't have some clue to what the fvck was going on, that is unless passed out cold on the floor an unconcious!
> 
> If she went with him and didn't say no or resist in any feesable way how in the hell can that be rape?!


Precisely alcohol only disinhibits an already underlying mentality. If you're extremely violent and abusive drunk then you usually are sober as well. Just an example as fights are another thing that often get blamed on booze. My lot had a fight last weekend I had drank 4 litres of cider + shots that day I was about as ****ed as I could be without passing out. I was still accessing the situation, thinking logically, keeping the opposing sides leader in dialogue preventing hostilities. Was in total control and knew what I was doing. People do know. Whether people can claim they dont know when theyve thrown drugs into the mix is a little harder as I've never mixed the 2 heavily at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Lets see i woke up one time with a woman on top shaggin me like a demon possesed should i say it was rape? **** no i was surprized sure! But hell i got laid  :lol:


Er, I was referring to men being raped by other men!!! lol xx


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Just like in this case and many others, it's not always that straight-forward.
> 
> Once you add in alcohol, illegal substances etc, anyone can be raped without a fight, sometimes not even realising it's happened until later.


now if i was raped and didnt even realised it happened but knew it did, id feel sorry for the rapist for having such a small penis


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Er, I was referring to men being raped by other men!!! lol xx


Well none the less i could have done something but i didnt lol cause hell she was hot !  If the woman was a minger then it might have been different but hell ! I dont think so cause i would still have gotten laid :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

barsnack said:


> now if i was raped and didnt even realised it happened but knew it did, id feel sorry for the rapist for having such a small penis


haha or maybe your ar*e is rather, er, well-used??? :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> haha or maybe your ar*e is rather, er, well-used??? :lol:


i raped him. was like throwing a hotdog down a bowling alley


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Most guys on here seem to think that as soon as a girl 'cries rape' then the guy involved automatically gets sent to prison. In fact the opposite is true, conviction rates for rape are ridiculously low. There are a lot more guilty rapists on the streets than there are wrongfully convicted rapists in the prison system.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Chew said:


> Most guys on here seem to think that as soon as a girl 'cries rape' then they automatically get sent to prison. In fact the opposite is true, conviction rates for rape are ridiculously low. There are a lot more guilty rapists on the streets than there are wrongfully convicted rapists in the prison system.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Who goes off with a footballer and doesn't expect to get roasted?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Rape is such a horrible word, i prefer to call it 'surprise sex'.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

What doesn't make sense to me is he has been convicted because she was too drunk to give consent and thats apparently classed as rape, so how could she have been sober enough to give consent to sleep with the 1st one? had she drunk more in between the two?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

In that case glad he went down. Bit scummy really.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i raped him. was like throwing a hotdog down a bowling alley


true....i was an altar boy when i was younger so its understandable


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

goonerton said:


> What doesn't make sense to me is he has been convicted because she was too drunk to give consent and thats apparently classed as rape, so how could she have been sober enough to give consent to sleep with the 1st one? had she drunk more in between the two?


The judge just wasn't objective tbh. Its almost impossible to have a judge without an agenda. A true objective judge needs to be religionless, genderless, sexless, raceless and ageless. Why don't we have judges like that? Because they're physical impossibilities.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Rape is such a horrible word, i prefer to call it 'surprise sex'.


I prefer 'struggle snuggle'


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> The judge just wasn't objective tbh. Its almost impossible to have a judge without an agenda. A true objective judge needs to be religionless, genderless, sexless, raceless and ageless. Why don't we have judges like that? Because they're physical impossibilities.


I don't know just just doesn't make sense. The only thing I can think is, apparently the one who got done was videod by two of his team mates, maybe those recordings were shown in court and if in the video the girl's body looks limp like she was basically unconscious then yeh i would say that is rape ...Maybe if there was no video recording of the first one, the jury couldn't be certain what state she was in then, so couldn't be sure he was guilty...Thats the only thing that could make any sense to me...but i would bet if she was in no position to give consent the second time, its a near certainty the 1st one would have been the same.

P.S I think it would have been the jury responsible for finding him guilty rather than the judge.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Who goes off with a footballer and doesn't expect to get roasted?


She didn't go off with a footballer. Read the thread.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Trouble with rape is that the accusation of it has become a weapon that the police and women can use for revenge. I was arrested for the rape of a girl I had never had sex with, interestingly enough the girl in question did not make the accusation either, it was the Police who decided I had raped her and I spent a night in the cells until the next morning when the girl in question told the police that we never even had sex. Despite this I still had to have DNA samples to prove I was innocent.

Recently a woman in Milton Keynes accused a man of rape, luckily he had filmed the clearly consentual sex and she got a nine month sentence, this is far to low 7 years would have been more realistic, in a recent American case a man served 9 years before his daughter admitted that the rape allegations were fake, his reward was a bill for 9 years worth of child support payments. Rape can often be a simple case of his word against hers, the trouble is courts can and will convict based on this and that is wrong, if a girl does not want to be raped she should avoid situations where it is likely to happen otherwise femminists will always argue that if a woman says she was raped that should be enough to ruin a mans life.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

goonerton said:


> I don't know just just doesn't make sense. The only thing I can think is, apparently the one who got done was videod by two of his team mates, maybe those recordings were shown in court and if in the video the girl's body looks limp like she was basically unconscious then yeh i would say that is rape ...Maybe if there was no video recording of the first one, the jury couldn't be certain what state she was in then, so couldn't be sure he was guilty...Thats the only thing that could make any sense to me...but i would bet if she was in no position to give consent the second time, its a near certainty the 1st one would have been the same.
> 
> P.S I think it would have been the jury responsible for finding him guilty rather than the judge.


I am anatomically a man. Therefore I am not a female. I am one but not neither.

I state my gender is male. Therefore my defined gender is not female. I am not neither male nor female.

I am white. I am not black. I am not Asian. I am not other races other than white. I am not no race. (other than human but lets not get philosophical here)

I am an adult. I am not an old man. I am not a child. I cannot be all ages.

I am religionless. But this is a choice.

You see how its impossible to be completely objective? We are composed of free choices and biological determinants which cannot be changed. We are always going to be biased in some way towards some individual.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Dux said:


> She didn't go off with a footballer. Read the thread.


I will consider myself told.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Dux said:


> She didn't go off with a footballer. Read the thread.


Yes she did. She went to the hotel with McDonald.

Ched arrived at the hotel afterwards.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MutantX said:


> I will consider myself told.


Nah, just giving you some friendly advise to help get your head round what's gone on


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> Yes she did. She went to the hotel with McDonald.
> 
> Ched arrived at the hotel afterwards.


That's how I understood it off the news

Have the UK-M roaming reporters come up with more?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Milky said:


> she agreed to sex with one, the other one turned up and thought he would have a go too and she didnt consent to it. He got 5 yrs.


Although she stated she didn't remember going to the hotel - thus couldn't consent to sex with McDonald.

The Judge stated that she was far too drunk in the Kebab shop to consent, so how does McDonald get found not guilty and Ched does?

Being a Blade I've been following the case intensely over the last 10 days mate, not just since this thread was started.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Not a very good counter-argument but if you don't wish to argue/lack the ability to argue properly then fair enough. No issues with you either way lol congrats on getting clean.


stating I may lack the ability is just being imature ...anyway ..

ill try again.

you said

"I woke up in crack dens dude and had no idea how I got there. But I know when I made the choice to go there I knew what I was doing".

If you dont know how you got there how do you know you made the chioce .

my point is this . Here is an instance ,on one of my many mornings wakin up in a strange place.... one night while with two mates I fell asleep in the lounge in the pub we were at about an hour before shutting time and by this time there were quite a few people there and come shutting time it was decided there would be a party back a this guys house, so there was three taxis ordered and we all went back to this guys house. now then, as I said I fell asleep so my two mates said they got me round enough for me to walk to the taxi and when we got to the guys house I was okay for about an hour and then fell asleep again. I can only remeber up to an hour before I fell asleep

MY point is this : The decision was made for me to go to that party.

The same as I believe *Evans made the decision* that she was having sex with him.

hope this makes my point a bit clearer.

Gald to hear your clean too bud


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I am anatomically a man. Therefore I am not a female. I am one but not neither.
> 
> I state my gender is male. Therefore my defined gender is not female. I am not neither male nor female.
> 
> ...


Think i understand what you're saying, that its impossible for anyone to be 100% objective. But this is why trials are by jury so you have a cross section of society making the decision rather than one person. Maybe still not 100% perfect but not sure whether there is a better option, people accused of a crime where there is reasonable evidence to suggest they may be guilty have to be judged by some format.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

I think lessons can be learnt from BOTH sides. Both guys were a little silly to think that given their status` as professional footballers, and their wealth which attracts many many young women. Footballers, rugby players, actors etc etc should be educated on how to act and how to keep themselves to themselves, or at least be educated to think before they act.

The young lady of course, as tragic and sickening as it is has also learnt a valuable lesson.

My two penneth worth for what value it is


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Just to add - the bird who was "raped" has falsely called rape previously.

She is also friends with Ched sister - Ched and his sister haven't talked in years after family bust up.

The "victim" has been on Twitter joking about Ched's sister having to change her name. Not the actions of a traumatised victim IMO.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MutantX said:


> That's how I understood it off the news
> 
> Have the UK-M roaming reporters come up with more?


Sh1t, I was forgetting the guy who got off was also a footballer.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Dux said:


> Sh1t, I was forgetting the guy who got off was also a footballer.


Should have read the thread bro, just friendly advice :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> But she would be harming someone if she glassed them. Her being drunk would be no defence.
> 
> What if she was drunk and someone glassed her? Is she responsible for allowing herself to be glassed?


if she told someone to glass her in the face then of course she is. strawman argument


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> if she told someone to glass her in the face then of course she is. strawman argument


NOt heard of a strawman argument but would like to know what is, if you would tell me.

But on the point of her asking someone to glass her in the face, if you're using that as a defence for the person doing the glassing, wouldn't that demonstrate her incompetency to make decisions whilst drunk? Be it about sex or being glassed?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> NOt heard of a strawman argument but would like to know what is, if you would tell me.
> 
> But on the point of her asking someone to glass her in the face, if you're using that as a defence for the person doing the glassing, wouldn't that demonstrate her incompetency to make decisions whilst drunk? Be it about sex or being glassed?


Google it.

And yes if she was so drunk that she asked someone to glass her in the face then I would doubt whether she was capable of giving informed consent, but thats not the case is it.

You said when the girls too drunk its rape but when the mans too drunk it depends. so... black and white when the womans the victim but it's all shades of grey when it's the other way around...

There's about 10 fatties out there I could get done for rape if blacking out means i was too drunk to give consent, in the real world thats not what happens except with silly little girls and especially with silly little girls and rich footballers.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

just down the road from me all this tbh.,,,is a toughie....but when does a girl become too drunk to legally consent?? When she is rolling around on the floor or puking up in the sink? Bit subjective maybe? I fingered a girl lastnight we were both peed as farts?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Google it.
> 
> And yes if she was so drunk that she asked someone to glass her in the face then I would doubt whether she was capable of giving informed consent, but thats not the case is it.
> 
> ...


Will google it when not on my phone lol.

It's rape when the girl's too drunk (100% because that's what I was having to read up about). With men being on the receiving end, I didn't read the legal definitions so couldn't personally say 100%. Easily googled also though. I did flick through it but because that wasn't what I needed to concentrate on, I didn't fully absorb the details related to that IYSWIM.

In the real world, it does happen. This is the point with my male friend and the particular woman, both 30+

Have a look at this:

http://www.sarcplymouth.co.uk/default/index.cfm/common-rape-myths/

And this is copied from their website:

What is consent?

Consensual sex is when both parties, being of legal age, agree to engage in intercourse by choice and they have the freedom and capacity to make that choice. This is agreeing to sexual relations without fear, coercion, force or intimidation. Giving consent is active, not passive. It means freely choosing to say 'yes'. You can also choose to change your mind at any time.

If you were excessively drunk, drugged, asleep, ill or detained against your will, it is unlikely that you had the capacity to consent. It is also a crime to pose as a person, such as a doctor or your partner, to trick a person into consenting.

Examples:

"I said no and he tried to talk me into it. Then he started shouting and getting angry. In the end I went along with it. I was too scared to say anything."

"I was in a pub. This guy asked me to have sex. I didn't respond, and escaped to the loo. He followed me in, pushed me into a cubicle, and raped me."

"I told him I was too tired to have sex. I went to sleep, and woke up to find him starting to have sex with me. He refused to stop."

None of these people consented.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Will google it when not on my phone lol.
> 
> It's rape when the girl's too drunk (100% because that's what I was having to read up about). With men being on the receiving end, I didn't read the legal definitions so couldn't personally say 100%. Easily googled also though. I did flick through it but because that wasn't what I needed to concentrate on, I didn't fully absorb the details related to that IYSWIM.
> 
> ...


I notice none of those include "got really drunk and isn't sure whether she consented or not"

Anyway I wasn't asking what the law says on men, I asked your opinion on whether the woman should be prosecuted. Like i said it seems to be black and white for women in your eyes and shades of grey for men.

I have been in that situation that that girl was in, woken up and genuinely didnt recall going back there or who I was with. Was I raped? bull****, I consented, I wouldn't have sober but I consented whilst ****ed. I wasn't raped because whether I was legally intoxicated or not I consented!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I notice none of those include "got really drunk and isn't sure whether she consented or not"
> 
> Anyway I wasn't asking what the law says on men, I asked your opinion on whether the woman should be prosecuted. Like i said it seems to be black and white for women in your eyes and shades of grey for men.
> 
> I have been in that situation that that girl was in, woken up and genuinely didnt recall going back there or who I was with. Was I raped? bull****, I consented, I wouldn't have sober but I consented whilst ****ed. I wasn't raped because whether I was legally intoxicated or not I consented!


Whilst I agree...

Technically if you are not considered to be in a state to give consent (drink, drugs, whatever else) then it is rape even if you said yes at the time, or sexual assault if a woman commits the 'offence' (I think, the law is a bit iffy around that).

Similar to people under the age of 16 in a way... Even though they may consent, legally they can't consent so it does not count.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok so herein lies another legal anomaly, one man is convicted another acquitted.

We never get to hear all the facts of any case and the media only publish the sensationalism that sells , what we must always consider is that a young girl had sex whilst being incapable of consenting and that the male (s) involved must have realised that at the time of intercourse. Sex is not rape and rape is determined by the non consent from the victim and they can be male or female, being drunk one cannot be fully aware of the situation.To have unconsentual sex under any circumstances is fundamentally wrong and no matter how flawed the legal system is we must protect the right of victims even if they appear to have placed themselves in danger through drunkeness or through the taking of soporific drugs and that can include cough suppressants. Prior to 1991 it was factually and legally acceptable for a husband to rape his wife an I am sure that no man here would now accept that as being OK.

Let us not be dragged into the legal minefields of referring to this victim as a slut, she is simply a victim. Whether we as individuals agree she brought the action upon her self is not the issue , the fact is very simple here did she or could she have consented to intercourse and clearly the jury felt no , whether an appeal is lodged is another matter for the defence team of the convicted male, I trust he will consider that he may get convicted for a longer time .....

With specific regard to the victim, naive yes, but surely we need to ask ourselves why some women feel they need to chase rainbows when ordinary guys are usually more considerate, better in bed and place the needs of their partners above their own ..... remember also that if her story is proven to be false at anytime in the future she will be convicted and receive a custodial sentence that far exceeds what this male received and rightly so .....

kaza


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I notice none of those include "got really drunk and isn't sure whether she consented or not"
> 
> Anyway I wasn't asking what the law says on men, I asked your opinion on whether the woman should be prosecuted. Like i said it seems to be black and white for women in your eyes and shades of grey for men.
> 
> I have been in that situation that that girl was in, woken up and genuinely didnt recall going back there or who I was with. Was I raped? bull****, I consented, I wouldn't have sober but I consented whilst ****ed. I wasn't raped because whether I was legally intoxicated or not I consented!


Did you look at the link I posted? or any of the other pages on the website?

It states this: *If you were excessively drunk, drugged, asleep, ill or detained against your will, it is unlikely that you had the capacity to consent.* The jury decided she lacked capacity to consent.

Regarding you asking me about prosecution of the woman: Are you asking me if a woman forces a drunk man to have sex with her then, yes, of course she should be prosecuted if the man feels he's been violated.

The site states this as the definition of rape: *The law defines rape as the non-consensual penetration of the vagina, anus or mouth by a penis. Only a man can commit rape but the victim can be male or female. *

*
When it comes to sexual contact between adults, consent is paramount. Put simply, rape and other sexual assaults are sexual acts carried out without the consent of one of the people involved.*

Regarding your own situation, you said you consented so no crime was perpetrated against you.

I'm no expert on this stuff. I've used this site for reference because it was referred to us to use and it's pretty clear.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> She blatantly left her mates to go fvck this guy. Her mates are probably used to seeing her slut it about on nights out so just leave her to it. We have one mate like that in our 'group' - we are used to seeing her leave with different men... But for example if I was in a state and I wanted to leave with some bloke, they wouldn't let me because that's completely out of character and I've clearly had too much! X x


utterly horrible post.

If a girl is completely smashed, has no idea what she is doing - and because of this Will do or go along with anything that a said person who is soberer than her asks/plys/guides/forces, because she is in zero state or capacity to consent, that again said person will no doubt 100% know this and will be trying with sucsess his luck. Then that said person who asks/plys/guides/forces or takes her to a hotel room and has sex with her has some serious moral issues.. and yes its rape as the law here as proved.

Negged!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> utterly horrible post.
> 
> If a girl is completely smashed, has no idea what she is doing - and because of this Will do or go along with anything that anyone soberer than her asks/plys/guides/forces, because she is in zero state or capacity to consent, that again said person will no doubt 100% know this and will be trying with sucsess his luck. Then that said person wh asks/plys/guides/forces or takes her to a hotel room and has sex with her has some serious moral issues.. and yes its rape as the law here as proved.
> 
> Negged!


When you loose ur virginity come back and then u can fight her corner


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive on a few occasions observed females who are slumped, 100% in-compos-mentis, in a state in which most probably unable to consent to anything - Being pretty much 'taken hold of and told they are going home with' by males, outside a nightclub on a friday night, stepped in and told said males its not happening and arranged transport home for the females whilst at work.

Again it will be a different story when its your little sister, cousin, aunt, mother, girlfriend or wife.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ur taking this way too personally mate.

Ps. Stop negging every1 !!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ive on a few occasions observed females who are slumped, 100% in-compos-mentis, in a state in which most probably unable to consent to anything - Being pretty much 'taken hold of and told they are going home with' by males, outside a nightclub on a friday night, stepped in and told said males its not happening and arranged transport home for the females whilst at work.
> 
> Again it will be a different story when its your little sister, cousin, aunt, mother, girlfriend or wife.


Your not living in the world of football, so many girls go out to trap these guys.

(not saying all.)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Lesson to be learnt, if your a footballer then keep it in your pants.

No smoke no fire.

Never saw Thierry Henry get in these situations


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Your not living in the world of football, so many girls go out to trap these guys.
> 
> (not saying all.)


Let's face it, if that's the case then this pair must have been pretty fvcking stupid to put themselves in this situation in the first place then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Your not living in the world of football, so many girls go out to trap these guys.
> 
> (not saying all.)


FACT A major Home Office research project in 2000-2003 concluded that only three per cent of rape allegations were false. In fact, it is thought that only one fifth of actual rapes are reported to the police

Of that fifth, how many do you think the CPS think are proveable in court? So in reality, very few are heard about, compared to those perpetrated.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Smitch said:


> Let's face it, if that's the case then this pair must have been pretty fvcking stupid to put themselves in this situation in the first place then.


Agree - but being stupid doesn't make you a rapist.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> FACT A major Home Office research project in 2000-2003 concluded that only three per cent of rape allegations were false. In fact, it is thought that only one fifth of actual rapes are reported to the police
> 
> Of that fifth, how many do you think the CPS think are proveable in court? So in reality, very few are heard about, compared to those perpetrated.


Whilst the research happening is a fact, I would say the accuracy of figures are not the best  Also to apply it in his situation effectively, then the research really should have to be done on famous people and not average cases, as it is very different...

However, I agree that rape is often not reported and when it is reported, getting a conviction can be very difficult.

Reporting can depend on the nature of the rape etc... This has happened to loads of men and women no doubt, although many may consider it fairly normal. If I was drunk and someone took advantage, I wouldnt consider it as taking advantage (unless a man penetrated me  ).


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Some women do ask for it and further more (dons helmet ready for the hail of negs) some women deserve it due to sheer blind stupidity. What Queenie said about her friend drifting off to go screw a random guy. Its not odd it happens in many friendship groups. Some women go out purely to get sh1tfaced and fvcked by the nearest d1ck. Its not all women sure but theres a lot of them... The women in question need to grow up and start thinking for themselves.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> Agree - but *being stupid doesn't make you a rapist*.


Agree - but being found guilty of rape in a Crown Court does.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Some women do ask for it and further more (dons helmet ready for the hail of negs) *some women deserve it due to sheer blind stupidity*. What Queenie said about her friend drifting off to go screw a random guy. Its not odd it happens in many friendship groups. Some women go out purely to get sh1tfaced and fvcked by the nearest d1ck. Its not all women sure but theres a lot of them... The women in question need to grow up and start thinking for themselves.


Panda, women do not deserve to be raped ... ever.

Re: women going out for sex, that's one thing, but women going out and being raped when drunk and incapable is something entirely different


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

There was a program on tv quite a while ago interviewing these girls that chase footballers. They are ruthless and can't be compared with normal rake cases, IMO.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Agree - but being found guilty of rape in a Crown Court does.


But only on paper not always in actuality. Its often the womans word against the mans. Woman usually wins because shes embarresed about the night has cried rape and turned on the waterworks. Jury swells up in sympathy. Man never raped her but its decided hes lieing. Hes put down as a rapist on paper despite not being one in reality. Rape is horrible any woman who experiences it I hope they have the courage to seek justice for it but too many women are taking the p1ss these days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> But only on paper not always in actuality. Its often the womans word against the mans. Woman usually wins because shes embarresed about the night has cried rape and turned on the waterworks. Jury swells up in sympathy. Man never raped her but its decided hes lieing. Hes put down as a rapist on paper despite not being one in reality. Rape is horrible any woman who experiences it I hope they have the courage to seek justice for it but too many women are taking the p1ss these days.


From the little I read about this case, she wasn't capable of consent. Do women usually win the case? Quite a lot can't even face sticking with giving evidence to the end of the trial.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> From the little I read about this case, she wasn't capable of consent. Do women usually win the case? *Quite a lot can't even face sticking with giving evidence to the end of the trial*.


I sympathise with the genuine victims. But have very little for the fairy tale rape victims. I know a lot of girls who have said they've been raped, it never actually bothered them they didnt get the police involved they just said yeah so and so forced me. Most of us know they are usually lieing out their ass because they are incredibly massive whores. A a female friend of mine was raped I would believe her and most of mine have been raped before but never went to police. As I said I sympathise with these genuine cases.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Do you not think women need to be responsible for their own actions? The same as men are?
> 
> If I get smashed and walk infront of a train who's fault is it? The train drivers?


this argument doesn't really hold up, going at a high speed the train driver would have no chance to avoid you, seeing a women laying in front of you unfit to give consent you have a choice whether or not to have sex with her


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

TG123 said:


> this argument doesn't really hold up, going at a high speed the train driver would have no chance to avoid you, seeing a women laying in front of you unfit to give consent you have a choice whether or not to have sex with her


Love repping a newbie for the first time, seeing their empty bar suddenly go from white into 25% green :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Lesson to be learnt, if your a footballer then keep it in your pants.
> 
> No smoke no fire.
> 
> *Never saw Thierry Henry get in these situations *


he was too busy cheating Ireland outa the last World Cup, that was a rape in itself


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

superdazzler said:


> That is something that doesn't really make sense. Although both were accused of rape, the jury found McDonald not guilty.
> 
> Did the time he spent with her in the taxi, in the hotel mean he "believed" she consented?. She surely knew what they were going there for and had plenty of time to turn him down. She never at any point has said she said "no" but was just too hammered to consent to anything.
> 
> Evans however, entered the room and looked to jump straight on. We know stuff like this goes on all the time but it's not right. If that girl was my family member i'd be wanting to kill him.


WTF how do you get that logic.

so the other guy has taken her home, picked her up from the night club taken her home started having sex, ched has walked in on purpose or accidentally.

now surely the girl has agreed to it, if my mate walked in and i was smashing a bird. id tell him to fk off. if she said "more the merrier" id let him join in

they have both commited the exact same "crime" exact that the other guy has a apparently "lured her" there.

ok the girl was drunk, how drunk where both of the guys ?.

at the end of the day only 3 people know what went on in that hotel room,

if the girl was passed out and ched took advantage why didnt the mate stop him ?.

if it was a legit threesome and shes woke up and regretted it, why would his mate throw him under the bus like that? i dont now


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> FACT A major Home Office research project in 2000-2003 concluded that only three per cent of rape allegations were false. In fact, it is thought that only one fifth of actual rapes are reported to the police
> 
> Of that fifth, how many do you think the CPS think are proveable in court? So in reality, very few are heard about, compared to those perpetrated.


how can you conclude that rofl ?. how on earth can you conclude whether something is a false allegation, there could be 1 innocent person in prison or a million innocent people in prison you just dont know.

i myself have been accused of rape so this is a subject very close to my heart.

i was absolutely smashed while out with my mates for my mates 21st absolutely leathered out of my face. dancing with a fit girl i said ok have a good night left her went and started speaking to my friends, she came up to me she was just as drunk as i was and said "im going to the toilet do you want to come with" at which point i said "hell yes"

we went into the female toilets she gave me oral sex then we started having sex. her friends then burst in and started shouting to get the **** off her etc. saying shes got a boyfriend etc, she literally jumped away from me and ran to her mates. i did my pants up and casually sauntered out with a smug grin on my face. went to my mates they gave me high 5s etc thought that would be it.

her mate came out shouting abuse at me calling me a rapist etc gobbing off saying she was gonna get me kicked out for raping her friend etc and that im scum.

it was a night club id worked at in the past, and 2 of the guys i were out with where coppers who saw her PHYSICALLY drag ME into the toilets.

she posted on facebook etc that i raped her and tried to make my life hell.

am i a rapist?. she was to drunk to give consent but i was also barely standing up. she physically dragged me into the toilets.

i personally think she shouted rape because she didnt want to tell her friends she was a cheating whore


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

superdazzler said:


> Footballer Ched Evans has been jailed for five years for raping a 19-year-old woman, while another player, Clayton McDonald, has been cleared. The Wales and Sheffield United striker Evans, 23, was convicted by a jury at Caernarfon Crown Court.
> 
> Both he and Port Vale defender Mr McDonald, also 23, had denied rape at a Premier Inn near Rhyl, Denbighshire.
> 
> ...


The attached link is brief but perplexing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17781842

The woman has no recollection of what happened because she was drunk. Both Evans and McDonald have sex with her and they say she consented. Evans gets 5 years for rape but McDonald is acquitted.

As stated, the news link does not give a lot of case detail but I'm not sure on what basis Evans was convicted and McDonald was acquitted.

And I'm not condoning footballers who can't keep it in their trousers and take advantage of women. But if this woman was so totally off her head how did she know she didn't consent and how does she know she was raped?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I've seen a good mate come within 1 minute of getting a 5 stretch for rape because of a stupid p!ssed up woman and bent coppers and the useless CPS who were withholding papers about this woman who'd made false allegations of rape X 5 in the past.

They let it go all the way to Crown Court and in the meantime his name was splashed all over the local press branding him a rapist, he was also on the TV who were also calling him a rapist.

If his Barrister hadn't have pushed the CPS for the papers on this woman he would have been doing a 5 stretch, the papers made it into court just as the judge was about to pass sentence, the judge looked at the papers and said, "I can't pass sentence today because if I did I WILL be sending an innocent man to jail". He discharged the jury and re arranged the case for 4 weeks time so he could assess the case and papers.

When he went back to court the judge turned round and said to the Jury, I urge you to findefendantendent not guilty. The apologisedogised for all he'd been through and said you can leave this court without a blemish on your record.

It was to late he'd lost his job, people on the street were talking about him even though he'd been discharged on the advice of the judge.

The woman who made allegations got off.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> An ex family member of mine was accused of rape because the girl he slept with felt guilty for cheating on her boyfriend.
> 
> A nicer man you couldnt meet. It destroyed him.


Snakes with t!ts mate some of them.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Nidge said:


> I've seen a good mate come within 1 minute of getting a 5 stretch for rape because of a stupid p!ssed up woman and bent coppers and the useless CPS who were withholding papers about this woman who'd made false allegations of rape X 5 in the past.
> 
> They let it go all the way to Crown Court and in the meantime his name was splashed all over the local press branding him a rapist, he was also on the TV who were also calling him a rapist.
> 
> ...


They are indeed snakes with t1ts a hell of a lot of them. To vain to admit the slept with someone "below their standards" a lot of the time and complain it was rape. Being accused of such a thing can potentially lead to things like divorce, losing your kids, losing your family, your friends, your job, reputation, future employability, prison time, house. Imagine a lot of the poor b'astards try and shoot themselves tbh.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mighty.Panda said:


> They are indeed snakes with t1ts a hell of a lot of them. To vain to admit the slept with someone "below their standards" a lot of the time and complain it was rape. Being accused of such a thing can potentially lead to things like divorce, losing your kids, losing your family, your friends, your job, reputation, future employability, prison time, house. Imagine a lot of the poor b'astards try and shoot themselves tbh.


The lad I know went through hell while waiting for his trial date to come through, all the finger pointing in the street, talking behind his back. Him and his missus are no more, it caused that much sh!te she couldn't take anymore.

Some small mined people still point the finger at him to this day.

The woman who made the false accusations is free to do it again.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

This is why in my wallet next to a condom I carry a consent contract.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Leigh L said:


> From the little I read about this case, she wasn't capable of consent. Do women usually win the case? Quite a lot can't even face sticking with giving evidence to the end of the trial.


I would guess not many even get to trial, which is why it's so surprising Ched was found guilty. The ability to consent is very subjective. She claims she had 2 glasses of wine, 4 vodka & cokes and a shot of sambucca, yet claims can't remember anything - did she makes notes of her drinks tally that night then? No trace of date rape drugs, nor any alcohol in her system the day after. She also claims she usually drives way more on an average weekend. That to me says she wasn't out of it at all. But back to your point - would that volume of booze render you unable to consent or would it just be a warm up? That's why its so subjective. The jury and judge might have been made up of people who don't booze heavily or are t-total - in which case it sounds like an immense amount of alcohol. Some women wouldn't even be tipsy...

There is no way on earth the case is proven beyond reasonable doubt. The very fact that so many people have differing opinions proves that.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Nidge said:


> I've seen a good mate come within 1 minute of getting a 5 stretch for rape because of a stupid p!ssed up woman and bent coppers and the useless CPS who were withholding papers about this woman who'd made false allegations of rape X 5 in the past.
> 
> They let it go all the way to Crown Court and in the meantime his name was splashed all over the local press branding him a rapist, he was also on the TV who were also calling him a rapist.
> 
> ...


The bird who accused McDonald and Ched has previous for crying rape. Multiple times actually.

At what point does this need to be made available to the Jury and at what point does it become the women's responsibility to stop putting herself in those situations.

Just to add the "victim" is also bragging about her "big win" i.e. her compensation for being "raped". Not the actions of a victim if you ask me.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont get it, she was to drunk to remember consenting but remembers that she said yes to one and no to the other.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

gycraig said:


> i dont get it, she was to drunk to remember consenting but remembers that she said yes to one and no to the other.


She says she didn't give consent to either. The prosecution claims she was too drunk to consent. She also doesn't remember having sex with either of them.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

think people may be missing a vital point here. apparently when the ched character had sex with the girl two of his mates recorded it on their phones, possibly it was these recordings that got him convicted, if the from the footage the jury could clearly see that the girl was totally out of it... And i didn't hear any mention of any recording when the first guy had sex with her, so maybe thats the reason why he got off, as law states must be guilty beyond any reasonable doubt and if jury couldn't see footage of first one maybe that was enough doubt to give guy the benefit of the doubt as to her condition at that time.

This is all speculation as i don't even know if recordings were shown in court but its the only way it could make any sense to me.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

should have shouted 'surprise sex' before getting balls deep. silly boy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> should have shouted 'surprise sex' before getting balls deep. silly boy


or called shotgun,......rookie mistake


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> FACT A major Home Office research project in 2000-2003 concluded that only three per cent of rape allegations were false. In fact, it is thought that only one fifth of actual rapes are reported to the police
> 
> Of that fifth, how many do you think the CPS think are proveable in court? So in reality, very few are heard about, compared to those perpetrated.


That website you posted is not really proof of anything and the skewing of statistics about any subject that ignites the leftie femninist brigade is hardly news, the FBI cliams 41% of rapes reported between `77 and 87 were false or unfounded allegations, ultimately the way to asses false allegations is to anaylse the conviction rate, if the court only convcits 3% then I would suggest a good percentage of the rest were false allegations. The subject of rape has become political, any study that counter acts the traditional femminist view that men are all closet rapists is subject to outrage. The simple fact is a girl got drunk and went willingly to a hotel with two footballers, if she was concious and consented how are they supposed to analyse at what level of drunkeness it was OK to trust her opinion. We have no evidence and neither did the court as far as I know about the girl being passed out.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Hate reading stuff like this - thank **** i have a bird now.

Back in my hey days - ive woke up many of times next to bird and both of us have thought - what the ****.

That's where one nighters are dangerous, if the bird sees her **** that she has been used / blagged then there is nothing stopping her saying he was rapped.

Yet again the law is in favour of females.

I understand that this law does make it easier for real rape convictions .. but that footballer could have easily been me or any of my mates.


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

Milky said:


> An ex family member of mine was accused of rape because the girl he slept with felt guilty for cheating on her boyfriend.
> 
> A nicer man you couldnt meet. It destroyed him.


Milky that happened to me mate for same reason! was out next day thank ****


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet she remembers who he was (no doubt he told her about 100times..) so i doubt she said no...

Load of **** to be honest, she wants locking up in a all male zimbabwe prison..then she'll know what rape is


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> A friend of mine, on leave from Afghanistan had a sex with a girl in a Church Yard. When He didn't invite her back his place fater, due to having his girlfriend at home. She flipped out and stomred off.
> 
> Early next morning, the police busted in and arrested him under suspected rape.
> 
> He was still in the police station for 3 days, being grilled by good cop, bad cop. Her story didn't add up. She said he jumped out on her at the grave yard, punched her until she fell unconcious, then carried her into the Church yard to rape her. She didn't have a scratch or bruise on her face. Eventually she cracked and told the police she was lieing. He was let out after nearly 4 days and was on a plane to Afghanistan that night.


Sounds like an old wives tale, police powers and proceedure are that you can be held for upto 24hours and either charged or bailed or released without charge. 12 hour extensions can be asked for.. anything longer than this and your gonna have to be a terrorist or remanded to prison..

Also i think 96hours is the absolute maximum being if you go to a court as a police officer and request for them to be held longer. Would never happen though for info youve given us!

I smell brown stuff on that story youve been fed!

/investigation over


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kind of a fair reflection on our society:

Footballer thinking he can nail anyone he wants coz he kicks a bag of wind round a field

Local bike throwing herself at a footballer coz she wants the 'kudos' that goes with shagging one, then realising she has no morals and pleading rape.

Both as bad as each other. He should have known better than to take back a totally ****ed up girl to a hotel and smash her, and she should have more respect for herself.

5 years is harsh imho though, decent welsh player.

Not the first footballer to think with his pr**k though, and won't be the last.


----------

